# Doh? Rape up 20% In London



## Lastamender

London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”


> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.


After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.


----------



## Bleipriester

If you scan the world´s countries for the lowest scum and import it, you cannot blame Islam, indeed.


----------



## Lastamender

Bleipriester said:


> If you scan the world´s countries for the lowest scum and import it, you cannot blame Islam, indeed.


That is a wonderful point, thank you.


----------



## impuretrash




----------



## Meathead

Lastamender said:


> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
Click to expand...

Inshallah.


----------



## TheOldSchool

For real news: London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year as police admit they 'don't understand' reason


----------



## Lastamender

TheOldSchool said:


> For real news: London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year as police admit they 'don't understand' reason


I guess you did not read my link it quotes your source. But mine has this.


> Of course you don’t understand the causes, you clowns, because you refuse to look at what is right in front of your face. The increase in rapes is related to the increased presence of Muslims in London. This is because the Qur’an teaches that Infidel women can be lawfully taken for sexual use (cf. its allowance for a man to take “captives of the right hand,” 4:3, 4:24, 23:1-6, 33:50, 70:30). The Qur’an says: “O Prophet, tell your wives and your daughters and the women of the believers to bring down over themselves of their outer garments. That is more suitable that they will be known and not be abused. And ever is Allah Forgiving and Merciful.”* (33:59) The implication there is that if women do not cover themselves adequately with their outer garments, they may be abused, and that such abuse would be justified.*
> 
> But to note this in London today would be an “Islamophobic hate crime,” and those have been rising, too.


----------



## Tilly

Lastamender said:


> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
Click to expand...

Poor dumb lambs.
What on earth could be the cause? 
They must have missed the increase in rapes in all the other culturally enriched European cities.


----------



## Lastamender

It is easier to tell the women to cover up or do not go out. That is what they have done in Sweden, Germany, and France.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor dumb lambs.
> What on earth could be the cause?
> They must have missed the increase in rapes in all the other culturally enriched European cities.
Click to expand...


*"What on earth could be the cause?"*

The cause is obviously Global Warming, get with the programme Tilly


----------



## Manonthestreet

TheOldSchool said:


> For real news: London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year as police admit they 'don't understand' reason


because the reason is inconvenient....just like color of youth crime in Broward CTY


----------



## Desperado

Well that is no surprize and the Muslim Mayor can't figure out what the problem is!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Lastamender said:


> It is easier to tell the women to cover up or do not go out. That is what they have done in Sweden, Germany, and France.


*Ewe Qae Dhimmis
*
Such advice illustrates the Liberals' cowardly Death Wish.  Incapable of being ashamed, they want to drag everybody else down into their suicidal pit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

TheOldSchool said:


> For real news: London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year as police admit they 'don't understand' reason


Sure, police dont understand. But that's because they haven't yet figured out that listebing to Rush Limbaugh for 20 years makes one able to understand ANYTHING.

I noticed, in that article, that the largest crime increase was in hate crime against Muslims.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Manonthestreet said:


> because the reason is inconvenient


I see. So, let's review:

1) when peolle say things you like, they are correct

2) when they don't, they are lying

What a luxury to go through life this way!


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the reason is inconvenient
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So, let's review:
> 
> 1) when peolle say things you like, they are correct
> 
> 2) when they don't, they are lying
> 
> What a luxury to go through life this way!
Click to expand...

London police have been covering up these crimes but we should believe them now.........you love lies don't ya....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Manonthestreet said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the reason is inconvenient
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So, let's review:
> 
> 1) when peolle say things you like, they are correct
> 
> 2) when they don't, they are lying
> 
> What a luxury to go through life this way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> London police have been covering up these crimes but we should believe them now.........you love lies don't ya....
Click to expand...




Spare me the used car salesman tactics.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the reason is inconvenient
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So, let's review:
> 
> 1) when peolle say things you like, they are correct
> 
> 2) when they don't, they are lying
> 
> What a luxury to go through life this way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> London police have been covering up these crimes but we should believe them now.........you love lies don't ya....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the used car salesman tactics.
Click to expand...

Spare me your idiot presence


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Manonthestreet said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the reason is inconvenient
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So, let's review:
> 
> 1) when peolle say things you like, they are correct
> 
> 2) when they don't, they are lying
> 
> What a luxury to go through life this way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> London police have been covering up these crimes but we should believe them now.........you love lies don't ya....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the used car salesman tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your idiot presence
Click to expand...

Now now, settle down, son. You don't have any real reason to believe everyone is lying, here. I think Islam sucks, personally, but I don't throw a little hissy every time any tidbit of information does not affirm me. That's for babies.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the reason is inconvenient
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So, let's review:
> 
> 1) when peolle say things you like, they are correct
> 
> 2) when they don't, they are lying
> 
> What a luxury to go through life this way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> London police have been covering up these crimes but we should believe them now.........you love lies don't ya....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the used car salesman tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your idiot presence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now now, settle down, son. You don't have any real reason to believe everyone is lying, here. I think Islam sucks, personally, but I don't throw a little hissy every time any tidbit of information does not affirm me. That's for babies.
Click to expand...

Again you demonstrate your proud  know nothing status


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Desperado said:


> Well that is no surprize *and the Muslim Mayor can't figure out what the problem is!*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Manonthestreet said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So, let's review:
> 
> 1) when peolle say things you like, they are correct
> 
> 2) when they don't, they are lying
> 
> What a luxury to go through life this way!
> 
> 
> 
> London police have been covering up these crimes but we should believe them now.........you love lies don't ya....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the used car salesman tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your idiot presence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now now, settle down, son. You don't have any real reason to believe everyone is lying, here. I think Islam sucks, personally, but I don't throw a little hissy every time any tidbit of information does not affirm me. That's for babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you demonstrate your proud  know nothing status
Click to expand...

If making proud, authoritative declarations were an Olympic sport, then you might have a few medals. But it ain't, so it's more akin to public masturbation .


----------



## Lastamender

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the reason is inconvenient
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So, let's review:
> 
> 1) when peolle say things you like, they are correct
> 
> 2) when they don't, they are lying
> 
> What a luxury to go through life this way!
Click to expand...

It seems to be working well for you.


----------



## skye

Of course the rapes are up, since the Islamic population is not being stopped by the government, these criminals  are getting more daring each day. It goes without saying.

And the same is happening in the rest of Leftist thinking Europe.


----------



## Baron

All non-Muslims females are whores, sexual toys and subhumans for followers of a pedophile 'prophet'.
The rape of female white Christians will only increase and no one can stop it.


----------



## Baron

skye said:


> Of course the rapes are up, since the Islamic population is not being stopped by the government, these criminals  are getting more daring each day. It goes without saying.
> 
> And the same is happening in the rest of Leftist thinking Europe.



And the same will be in USA, a couple of decades later.
Muslim fertility is 4,3 times much higher as white christian ones.
Thereafter, after gaining of majority Muslims will kill all non-Muslims.


----------



## Moonglow

Lastamender said:


> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
Click to expand...

So when a white christian Brit rapes a young lass it's Islam's fault..??


----------



## Correll

Baron said:


> All non-Muslims females are whores, sexual toys and subhumans for followers of a pedophile 'prophet'.
> The rape of female white Christians will only increase and no one can stop it.




To support the bit about the police arresting men for trying to protect their daughters.


Were fathers arrested while trying to rescue their daughters from rape in Britain at least on two occasions?

"
The text of the report can be downloaded from here.

The report includes the following paragraph,

5.9 In two of the cases we read, fathers tracked down their daughters and tried to remove them from houses where they were being abused, only to be arrested themselves when police were called to the scene. In a small number of cases (which have already received media attention) the victims were arrested for offences such as breach of the peace or being drunk and disorderly, with no action taken against the perpetrators of rape and sexual assault against children.
"


----------



## kiwiman127

I'm so sick of the Trumpeter's racism.
That's what we have here.  If they aren't whining and fabricating racist theories about Muslims, then they are doing the same in regards to Blacks or Hispanics.
Of course, they will cry and scream, "we aren't racist" as they deny the obvious.


----------



## Correll

kiwiman127 said:


> I'm so sick of the Trumpeter's racism.
> That's what we have here.  If they aren't whining and fabricating racist theories about Muslims, then they are doing the same in regards to Blacks or Hispanics.
> Of course, they will cry and scream, "we aren't racist" as they deny the obvious.




That knee jerk feeling where any criticism of any group, other than white men, must be racism?

That is the culture that led to the cops arresting the fathers of daughters instead of their rapists.

The demographic change of London is having effects. Talking about it is not racism.


Crying racism when people try to talk about it, means you are partially responsible when the problem continues to worsen.


As it will.


----------



## Picaro

Lastamender said:


> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
Click to expand...


Well, obviously it should just be legalized. Surely Britian doesn't want to end up with a prison population like the U.S. has of violent criminals. Obviously rape laws  are discriminatory and anti-Diversity.


----------



## Picaro

Lastamender said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> For real news: London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year as police admit they 'don't understand' reason
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my link it quotes your source. But mine has this.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don’t understand the causes, you clowns, because you refuse to look at what is right in front of your face. The increase in rapes is related to the increased presence of Muslims in London. This is because the Qur’an teaches that Infidel women can be lawfully taken for sexual use (cf. its allowance for a man to take “captives of the right hand,” 4:3, 4:24, 23:1-6, 33:50, 70:30). The Qur’an says: “O Prophet, tell your wives and your daughters and the women of the believers to bring down over themselves of their outer garments. That is more suitable that they will be known and not be abused. And ever is Allah Forgiving and Merciful.”* (33:59) The implication there is that if women do not cover themselves adequately with their outer garments, they may be abused, and that such abuse would be justified.*
> 
> But to note this in London today would be an “Islamophobic hate crime,” and those have been rising, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


People of OldFool's ilk like to think all these types of crimes are only committed against white people, which is okay, so they aren't a problem at all. That fantasy helps them sleep at night.


----------



## Lastamender

Moonglow said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when a white christian Brit rapes a young lass it's Islam's fault..??
Click to expand...

What do you think? Did anyone say that?


----------



## Lastamender

kiwiman127 said:


> I'm so sick of the Trumpeter's racism.
> That's what we have here.  If they aren't whining and fabricating* racist theories* about Muslims, then they are doing the same in regards to Blacks or Hispanics.
> Of course, they will cry and scream, "we aren't racist" as they deny the obvious.


They are not racist and they are not theories. Go wash your skirt.


----------



## Picaro

Correll said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> All non-Muslims females are whores, sexual toys and subhumans for followers of a pedophile 'prophet'.
> The rape of female white Christians will only increase and no one can stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To support the bit about the police arresting men for trying to protect their daughters.
> 
> 
> Were fathers arrested while trying to rescue their daughters from rape in Britain at least on two occasions?
> 
> "
> The text of the report can be downloaded from here.
> 
> The report includes the following paragraph,
> 
> 5.9 In two of the cases we read, fathers tracked down their daughters and tried to remove them from houses where they were being abused, only to be arrested themselves when police were called to the scene. In a small number of cases (which have already received media attention) the victims were arrested for offences such as breach of the peace or being drunk and disorderly, with no action taken against the perpetrators of rape and sexual assault against children.
> "
Click to expand...


In many of the cities Brits are afraid to leave their houses; they just stay inside, because of the violence. They will be arrested for any attempt at self-defense if accosted by thugs. they have to rely on baseball bats for home defense, not very effective if you're an elderly person.


----------



## Correll

Picaro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> All non-Muslims females are whores, sexual toys and subhumans for followers of a pedophile 'prophet'.
> The rape of female white Christians will only increase and no one can stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To support the bit about the police arresting men for trying to protect their daughters.
> 
> 
> Were fathers arrested while trying to rescue their daughters from rape in Britain at least on two occasions?
> 
> "
> The text of the report can be downloaded from here.
> 
> The report includes the following paragraph,
> 
> 5.9 In two of the cases we read, fathers tracked down their daughters and tried to remove them from houses where they were being abused, only to be arrested themselves when police were called to the scene. In a small number of cases (which have already received media attention) the victims were arrested for offences such as breach of the peace or being drunk and disorderly, with no action taken against the perpetrators of rape and sexual assault against children.
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many of the cities Brits are afraid to leave their houses; they just stay inside, because of the violence. They will be arrested for any attempt at self-defense if accosted by thugs. they have to rely on baseball bats for home defense, not very effective if you're an elderly person.
Click to expand...



I've watched the BBC discussing immigration. It is incredible the disconnect between the smug talking heads and the reality of their nation.


THe silly games they play to hide from the Truth, as though that really means anything. Unbelievable.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

kiwiman127 said:


> I'm so sick of the Trumpeter's racism.
> That's what we have here.  If they aren't whining and fabricating racist theories about Muslims, then they are doing the same in regards to Blacks or Hispanics.
> Of course, they will cry and scream, "we aren't racist" as they deny the obvious.




You could have just come right out and said you were too stupid to understand that Islam is not a race.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Correll said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of the Trumpeter's racism.
> That's what we have here.  If they aren't whining and fabricating racist theories about Muslims, then they are doing the same in regards to Blacks or Hispanics.
> Of course, they will cry and scream, "we aren't racist" as they deny the obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That knee jerk feeling where any criticism of any group, other than white men, must be racism?
> 
> That is the culture that led to the cops arresting the fathers of daughters instead of their rapists.
> 
> The demographic change of London is having effects. Talking about it is not racism.
> 
> 
> Crying racism when people try to talk about it, means you are partially responsible when the problem continues to worsen.
> 
> 
> As it will.
Click to expand...



The idiot claims to be a moderate while indulging in the usual far leftist tactic of calling those who are not as mindlessly politically correct a "Trumpster"

Not much truth in advertising, is there?

These morons do not care about the women being affected. All they know is that they are required to defend Islamic misogyny or they get called the same names they call others.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Dogmaphobe said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of the Trumpeter's racism.
> That's what we have here.  If they aren't whining and fabricating racist theories about Muslims, then they are doing the same in regards to Blacks or Hispanics.
> Of course, they will cry and scream, "we aren't racist" as they deny the obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not a race.
Click to expand...

*Those Who Live in No Man's Land Are Not Really Human*

It is a species.  Only the unevolved tribes converted to this religion of human sacrifice.


----------



## longknife

Meathead said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inshallah.
Click to expand...


Your posts confirm your avatar.


----------



## longknife

*London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, *







but police say they ‘don’t understand’ reason

Are they brain dead? Or just plain stupid. Bring in thousands of single male Muslims and what more can one expect?

_There were 7,613 reported rapes in the year to January, compared to 6,392 over the previous 12 months, according to figures collated by the Mayor’s Office for Policing and Crime (MOPAC)._

_Sir Craig Mackey, deputy commissioner of the Metropolitan Police, said the rise could not be accounted for simply by more victims feeling able to report abuse or better recording practices._

“_It is not as simple as saying this is increased confidence,” he told the London Assembly’s police and come committee._

“_Of course that plays a part, and faith in the process, but there is something going on with sexual offending in London that we don’t fully understand._

“_We see the end of it but we don’t understand the causes.”…_

Because Pamela Geller tells the truth like this, she is "unwelcome" in the UK.

More on this @ London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, but police say they 'don't understand' reason - Geller Report


----------



## Windparadox

`
If I am to consider what my European friends are telling me, YES, is is the Muslims. 
`


----------



## Tilly

longknife said:


> *London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but police say they ‘don’t understand’ reason
> 
> Are they brain dead? Or just plain stupid. Bring in thousands of single male Muslims and what more can one expect?
> 
> _There were 7,613 reported rapes in the year to January, compared to 6,392 over the previous 12 months, according to figures collated by the Mayor’s Office for Policing and Crime (MOPAC)._
> 
> _Sir Craig Mackey, deputy commissioner of the Metropolitan Police, said the rise could not be accounted for simply by more victims feeling able to report abuse or better recording practices._
> 
> “_It is not as simple as saying this is increased confidence,” he told the London Assembly’s police and come committee._
> 
> “_Of course that plays a part, and faith in the process, but there is something going on with sexual offending in London that we don’t fully understand._
> 
> “_We see the end of it but we don’t understand the causes.”…_
> 
> Because Pamela Geller tells the truth like this, she is "unwelcome" in the UK.
> 
> More on this @ London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, but police say they 'don't understand' reason - Geller Report


Sexual assaults are also up 8%.
This trend has been occurring in cities all over Europe yet the police apparently can’t work it out.
That is of course a lie. 
The victims of the Rotherham paedo ring (there were 1400 of them - and it’s still an ongoing problem) were made to feel racist by the police simply by virtue of the fact that when asked to describe and name the attackers, they were overwhelmingly Islamic.  They were also told not to even mention the ethnicity of the paedo rapists.
The police are simply up to their usual tricks, just like they were in Cologne and are in Sweden etc etc etc.


----------



## yiostheoy

Lastamender said:


> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
Click to expand...

The ladies in London should probably start carrying knives and daggers like Jack The Ripper in 1888 AD did so they can defend themselves against rape.

Merry Olde England is a gun free zone.

Anytime you have a gun free zone your zone turns into a knife crime zone.

Q.E.D.


----------



## yiostheoy

Tilly said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but police say they ‘don’t understand’ reason
> 
> Are they brain dead? Or just plain stupid. Bring in thousands of single male Muslims and what more can one expect?
> 
> _There were 7,613 reported rapes in the year to January, compared to 6,392 over the previous 12 months, according to figures collated by the Mayor’s Office for Policing and Crime (MOPAC)._
> 
> _Sir Craig Mackey, deputy commissioner of the Metropolitan Police, said the rise could not be accounted for simply by more victims feeling able to report abuse or better recording practices._
> 
> “_It is not as simple as saying this is increased confidence,” he told the London Assembly’s police and come committee._
> 
> “_Of course that plays a part, and faith in the process, but there is something going on with sexual offending in London that we don’t fully understand._
> 
> “_We see the end of it but we don’t understand the causes.”…_
> 
> Because Pamela Geller tells the truth like this, she is "unwelcome" in the UK.
> 
> More on this @ London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, but police say they 'don't understand' reason - Geller Report
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual assaults are also up 8%.
> This trend has been occurring in cities all over Europe yet the police apparently can’t work it out.
> That is of course a lie.
> The victims of the Rotherham paedo ring (there were 1400 of them - and it’s still an ongoing problem) were made to feel racist by the police simply by virtue of the fact that when asked to name the attackers, the names were overwhelmingly Islamic.  They were also told not to even mention the ethnicity of the paedo rapists.
> The police are simply up to their usual tricks, just like they were in Cologne and are in Sweden etc etc etc.
Click to expand...

There are 2 kinds of Muzzies:

- Those who can wait for their 72 virgins in Valhalla;

- and those who cannot wait.


----------



## yiostheoy

kiwiman127 said:


> I'm so sick of the Trumpeter's racism.
> That's what we have here.  If they aren't whining and fabricating racist theories about Muslims, then they are doing the same in regards to Blacks or Hispanics.
> Of course, they will cry and scream, "we aren't racist" as they deny the obvious.


DJ Trump's racism is refreshing for a change.


----------



## Tilly

yiostheoy said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ladies in London should probably start carrying knives and daggers like Jack The Ripper in 1888 AD did so they can defend themselves against rape.
> 
> Merry Olde England is a gun free zone.
> 
> Anytime you have a gun free zone your zone turns into a knife crime zone.
> 
> Q.E.D.
Click to expand...

If a woman stabbed someone trying to rape her, she’d be prosecuted and probably imprisoned. Even the use of pepper spray for self defence is illegal in the U.K. 
The women of Europe have simply been sacrificed at the altar of multiculturalism and PCness.  Hell the gvmnts even spit out sharia law as advice ie cover up and don’t venture out alone at night - and we ARE NOT ALLOWED to defend ourselves. 
Don’t ever give up your 2nd amendment rights!


----------



## yiostheoy

Tilly said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ladies in London should probably start carrying knives and daggers like Jack The Ripper in 1888 AD did so they can defend themselves against rape.
> 
> Merry Olde England is a gun free zone.
> 
> Anytime you have a gun free zone your zone turns into a knife crime zone.
> 
> Q.E.D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a woman stabbed someone trying to rape her, she’d be prosecuted and probably imprisoned. Even the use of pepper spray for self defence is illegal in the U.K.
> The women of Europe have simply been sacrificed at the altar of multiculturalism and PCness.  Hell the gvmnts even spit out sharia law as advice ie cover up and don’t venture out alone at night - and we ARE NOT ALLOWED to defend ourselves.
> Don’t ever give up your 2nd amendment rights!
Click to expand...

Well ya' gots ta' defend that puzzy somehow !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

If God had not created puzzy then nobody would be raping each other.


----------



## Tilly

The mayors primary role is keeping Londoners safe and crime prevention.
However, under Mayor Khan - rapes, sexual assaults, knife crime, acid attacks, gun crime, burglary and homicide have all increased significantly.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lastamender said:


> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the reason is inconvenient
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So, let's review:
> 
> 1) when peolle say things you like, they are correct
> 
> 2) when they don't, they are lying
> 
> What a luxury to go through life this way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> London police have been covering up these crimes but we should believe them now.........you love lies don't ya....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the used car salesman tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your idiot presence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now now, settle down, son. You don't have any real reason to believe everyone is lying, here. I think Islam sucks, personally, but I don't throw a little hissy every time any tidbit of information does not affirm me. That's for babies.
Click to expand...


*Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society*






Adil Khan, Mohammed Amin, Abdul Rauf, Mohammed Sajid (L-R) bottom row Abdul Aziz, Abdul Qayyum, Hamid Safi and Kabeer Hassan were convicted of conspiracy to engage in sexual activity with girls under the age of 16, among other offences. CREDIT: AFP PHOTO / GREATER MANCHESTER POLICE

...The report by Quilliam calls for greater support to help integrate British Pakistani people into modern British society.

It says that the gangs of mainly British-Pakistani men "have been influenced by the cultural conditions of their home country and a wider failure of British society to integrate these men into their adoptive culture".

Researchers, who analysed 264 convictions of grooming gang members since 2005, had initially expected to find Asians had been unfairly singled out.

*However, they discovered that 222 of those convicted, or 84 per cent, were men of Asian origin. *Only 22 were black and 18 were white with two offenders not having an identified ethnicity. The findings are in stark contrast to the fact Asians make up only seven per cent of the UK population, the report said.

Muna Adil, one of two authors, said: “*We began thinking we would debunk the media narrative that Asians are over-represented in this specific crime. But, when the final numbers came in we were alarmed and dismayed. For both of us being of Pakistani heritage, this issue is deeply personal and deeply disturbing.”...*

Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society


----------



## Tilly

Correll said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> All non-Muslims females are whores, sexual toys and subhumans for followers of a pedophile 'prophet'.
> The rape of female white Christians will only increase and no one can stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To support the bit about the police arresting men for trying to protect their daughters.
> 
> 
> Were fathers arrested while trying to rescue their daughters from rape in Britain at least on two occasions?
> 
> "
> The text of the report can be downloaded from here.
> 
> The report includes the following paragraph,
> 
> 5.9 In two of the cases we read, fathers tracked down their daughters and tried to remove them from houses where they were being abused, only to be arrested themselves when police were called to the scene. In a small number of cases (which have already received media attention) the victims were arrested for offences such as breach of the peace or being drunk and disorderly, with no action taken against the perpetrators of rape and sexual assault against children.
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many of the cities Brits are afraid to leave their houses; they just stay inside, because of the violence. They will be arrested for any attempt at self-defense if accosted by thugs. they have to rely on baseball bats for home defense, not very effective if you're an elderly person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched the BBC discussing immigration. It is incredible the disconnect between the smug talking heads and the reality of their nation.
> 
> 
> THe silly games they play to hide from the Truth, as though that really means anything. Unbelievable.
Click to expand...

The BBC is chock full of leftist lunatics.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lastamender said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of the Trumpeter's racism.
> That's what we have here.  If they aren't whining and fabricating* racist theories* about Muslims, then they are doing the same in regards to Blacks or Hispanics.
> Of course, they will cry and scream, "we aren't racist" as they deny the obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not racist and they are not theories. Go wash your skirt.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> The BBC is chock full of leftist lunatics.




 Orwell said it best  "In a time of universal deceit, telling the truth is a revolutionary act."

 It's ironic how all the useful idiots accuse others of a "phobia", yet they are the ones who are so petrified of being called a racist or Islamophobe that they willingy allow Muslims to rape women and children.

Heck, one of them on this forum has even indicated the rape of children is funny to her and more than once at that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So, let's review:
> 
> 1) when peolle say things you like, they are correct
> 
> 2) when they don't, they are lying
> 
> What a luxury to go through life this way!
> 
> 
> 
> London police have been covering up these crimes but we should believe them now.........you love lies don't ya....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the used car salesman tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your idiot presence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now now, settle down, son. You don't have any real reason to believe everyone is lying, here. I think Islam sucks, personally, but I don't throw a little hissy every time any tidbit of information does not affirm me. That's for babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adil Khan, Mohammed Amin, Abdul Rauf, Mohammed Sajid (L-R) bottom row Abdul Aziz, Abdul Qayyum, Hamid Safi and Kabeer Hassan were convicted of conspiracy to engage in sexual activity with girls under the age of 16, among other offences. CREDIT: AFP PHOTO / GREATER MANCHESTER POLICE
> 
> ...The report by Quilliam calls for greater support to help integrate British Pakistani people into modern British society.
> 
> It says that the gangs of mainly British-Pakistani men "have been influenced by the cultural conditions of their home country and a wider failure of British society to integrate these men into their adoptive culture".
> 
> Researchers, who analysed 264 convictions of grooming gang members since 2005, had initially expected to find Asians had been unfairly singled out.
> 
> *However, they discovered that 222 of those convicted, or 84 per cent, were men of Asian origin. *Only 22 were black and 18 were white with two offenders not having an identified ethnicity. The findings are in stark contrast to the fact Asians make up only seven per cent of the UK population, the report said.
> 
> Muna Adil, one of two authors, said: “*We began thinking we would debunk the media narrative that Asians are over-represented in this specific crime. But, when the final numbers came in we were alarmed and dismayed. For both of us being of Pakistani heritage, this issue is deeply personal and deeply disturbing.”...*
> 
> Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

amilton, post: 19397028, member: 56028"]





Tilly said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> London police have been covering up these crimes but we should believe them now.........you love lies don't ya....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the used car salesman tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your idiot presence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now now, settle down, son. You don't have any real reason to believe everyone is lying, here. I think Islam sucks, personally, but I don't throw a little hissy every time any tidbit of information does not affirm me. That's for babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adil Khan, Mohammed Amin, Abdul Rauf, Mohammed Sajid (L-R) bottom row Abdul Aziz, Abdul Qayyum, Hamid Safi and Kabeer Hassan were convicted of conspiracy to engage in sexual activity with girls under the age of 16, among other offences. CREDIT: AFP PHOTO / GREATER MANCHESTER POLICE
> 
> ...The report by Quilliam calls for greater support to help integrate British Pakistani people into modern British society.
> 
> It says that the gangs of mainly British-Pakistani men "have been influenced by the cultural conditions of their home country and a wider failure of British society to integrate these men into their adoptive culture".
> 
> Researchers, who analysed 264 convictions of grooming gang members since 2005, had initially expected to find Asians had been unfairly singled out.
> 
> *However, they discovered that 222 of those convicted, or 84 per cent, were men of Asian origin. *Only 22 were black and 18 were white with two offenders not having an identified ethnicity. The findings are in stark contrast to the fact Asians make up only seven per cent of the UK population, the report said.
> 
> Muna Adil, one of two authors, said: “*We began thinking we would debunk the media narrative that Asians are over-represented in this specific crime. But, when the final numbers came in we were alarmed and dismayed. For both of us being of Pakistani heritage, this issue is deeply personal and deeply disturbing.”...*
> 
> Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society
Click to expand...






















View attachment 179279






View attachment 179280

View attachment 179283

View attachment 179284

View attachment 179285

View attachment 179286











[/QUOTE]
Here are the ‘children’!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> amilton, post: 19397028, member: 56028"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> London police have been covering up these crimes but we should believe them now.........you love lies don't ya....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the used car salesman tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your idiot presence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now now, settle down, son. You don't have any real reason to believe everyone is lying, here. I think Islam sucks, personally, but I don't throw a little hissy every time any tidbit of information does not affirm me. That's for babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adil Khan, Mohammed Amin, Abdul Rauf, Mohammed Sajid (L-R) bottom row Abdul Aziz, Abdul Qayyum, Hamid Safi and Kabeer Hassan were convicted of conspiracy to engage in sexual activity with girls under the age of 16, among other offences. CREDIT: AFP PHOTO / GREATER MANCHESTER POLICE
> 
> ...The report by Quilliam calls for greater support to help integrate British Pakistani people into modern British society.
> 
> It says that the gangs of mainly British-Pakistani men "have been influenced by the cultural conditions of their home country and a wider failure of British society to integrate these men into their adoptive culture".
> 
> Researchers, who analysed 264 convictions of grooming gang members since 2005, had initially expected to find Asians had been unfairly singled out.
> 
> *However, they discovered that 222 of those convicted, or 84 per cent, were men of Asian origin. *Only 22 were black and 18 were white with two offenders not having an identified ethnicity. The findings are in stark contrast to the fact Asians make up only seven per cent of the UK population, the report said.
> 
> Muna Adil, one of two authors, said: “*We began thinking we would debunk the media narrative that Asians are over-represented in this specific crime. But, when the final numbers came in we were alarmed and dismayed. For both of us being of Pakistani heritage, this issue is deeply personal and deeply disturbing.”...*
> 
> Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179280
> 
> View attachment 179283
> 
> View attachment 179284
> 
> View attachment 179285
> 
> View attachment 179286
Click to expand...

Here are the ‘children’!

View attachment 179291 View attachment 179292 View attachment 179293[/QUOTE]

^^^^ Of course:











^^^^ British Politically Correct Government of Beta Cuck Faggots say dental checks are unethical. Fuck that, they not only should have the dental checks they also should be subjected to X-Rays to determine their bones. 

Home Office reveals two thirds of disputed 'child refugees' are adults

Here are some of the Muslim "Refugee children"


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> amilton, post: 19397028, member: 56028"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the used car salesman tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me your idiot presence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now now, settle down, son. You don't have any real reason to believe everyone is lying, here. I think Islam sucks, personally, but I don't throw a little hissy every time any tidbit of information does not affirm me. That's for babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adil Khan, Mohammed Amin, Abdul Rauf, Mohammed Sajid (L-R) bottom row Abdul Aziz, Abdul Qayyum, Hamid Safi and Kabeer Hassan were convicted of conspiracy to engage in sexual activity with girls under the age of 16, among other offences. CREDIT: AFP PHOTO / GREATER MANCHESTER POLICE
> 
> ...The report by Quilliam calls for greater support to help integrate British Pakistani people into modern British society.
> 
> It says that the gangs of mainly British-Pakistani men "have been influenced by the cultural conditions of their home country and a wider failure of British society to integrate these men into their adoptive culture".
> 
> Researchers, who analysed 264 convictions of grooming gang members since 2005, had initially expected to find Asians had been unfairly singled out.
> 
> *However, they discovered that 222 of those convicted, or 84 per cent, were men of Asian origin. *Only 22 were black and 18 were white with two offenders not having an identified ethnicity. The findings are in stark contrast to the fact Asians make up only seven per cent of the UK population, the report said.
> 
> Muna Adil, one of two authors, said: “*We began thinking we would debunk the media narrative that Asians are over-represented in this specific crime. But, when the final numbers came in we were alarmed and dismayed. For both of us being of Pakistani heritage, this issue is deeply personal and deeply disturbing.”...*
> 
> Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179280
> 
> View attachment 179283
> 
> View attachment 179284
> 
> View attachment 179285
> 
> View attachment 179286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are the ‘children’!
> 
> View attachment 179291 View attachment 179292 View attachment 179293
Click to expand...


^^^^ Of course:











^^^^ British Politically Correct Government of Beta Cuck Faggots say dental checks are unethical. Fuck that, they not only should have the dental checks they also should be subjected to X-Rays to determine their bones.

Home Office reveals two thirds of disputed 'child refugees' are adults

Here are some of the Muslim "Refugee children"





















[/QUOTE]
Typical leftards, tell any outrageous lie to get their way.  First these grown men are ‘children’, then it’s unethical to ascertain their actual age, then they had them all covering themselves in blankets on arrival in the U.K.  leftards truly are the lowest of the low, and that they can tell such ridiculous lies with straight faces is astonishing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> amilton, post: 19397028, member: 56028"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me your idiot presence
> 
> 
> 
> Now now, settle down, son. You don't have any real reason to believe everyone is lying, here. I think Islam sucks, personally, but I don't throw a little hissy every time any tidbit of information does not affirm me. That's for babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adil Khan, Mohammed Amin, Abdul Rauf, Mohammed Sajid (L-R) bottom row Abdul Aziz, Abdul Qayyum, Hamid Safi and Kabeer Hassan were convicted of conspiracy to engage in sexual activity with girls under the age of 16, among other offences. CREDIT: AFP PHOTO / GREATER MANCHESTER POLICE
> 
> ...The report by Quilliam calls for greater support to help integrate British Pakistani people into modern British society.
> 
> It says that the gangs of mainly British-Pakistani men "have been influenced by the cultural conditions of their home country and a wider failure of British society to integrate these men into their adoptive culture".
> 
> Researchers, who analysed 264 convictions of grooming gang members since 2005, had initially expected to find Asians had been unfairly singled out.
> 
> *However, they discovered that 222 of those convicted, or 84 per cent, were men of Asian origin. *Only 22 were black and 18 were white with two offenders not having an identified ethnicity. The findings are in stark contrast to the fact Asians make up only seven per cent of the UK population, the report said.
> 
> Muna Adil, one of two authors, said: “*We began thinking we would debunk the media narrative that Asians are over-represented in this specific crime. But, when the final numbers came in we were alarmed and dismayed. For both of us being of Pakistani heritage, this issue is deeply personal and deeply disturbing.”...*
> 
> Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179280
> 
> View attachment 179283
> 
> View attachment 179284
> 
> View attachment 179285
> 
> View attachment 179286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are the ‘children’!
> 
> View attachment 179291 View attachment 179292 View attachment 179293
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ British Politically Correct Government of Beta Cuck Faggots say dental checks are unethical. Fuck that, they not only should have the dental checks they also should be subjected to X-Rays to determine their bones.
> 
> Home Office reveals two thirds of disputed 'child refugees' are adults
> 
> Here are some of the Muslim "Refugee children"
Click to expand...

Typical leftards, tell any outrageous lie to get their way.  First these grown men are ‘children’, then it’s unethical to ascertain their actual age, then they had them all covering themselves in blankets on arrival in the U.K.  leftards truly are the lowest of the low, and that they can tell such ridiculous lies with straight faces is astonishing.[/QUOTE]

*The quote thing is fucked up again, I will post seperating comments in blue until the quote thing is fixed.*

The thing is Tilly they think everyone is as stupid as they are, the situation though is that MILLIONS of peoples are now fully Woke to this filthy Propaganda.

Look I found a picture of an African Muslim "Refugee Baby"


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Whoever Controls Language Controls Thought*

Notice how the threatened jurinalists at _Daily Mirror _called the Muzzie mutants an "Asian" gang.  BIG BROTHERHOOD IS WATCHING YOU


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> All non-Muslims females are whores, sexual toys and subhumans for followers of a pedophile 'prophet'.
> The rape of female white Christians will only increase and no one can stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To support the bit about the police arresting men for trying to protect their daughters.
> 
> 
> Were fathers arrested while trying to rescue their daughters from rape in Britain at least on two occasions?
> 
> "
> The text of the report can be downloaded from here.
> 
> The report includes the following paragraph,
> 
> 5.9 In two of the cases we read, fathers tracked down their daughters and tried to remove them from houses where they were being abused, only to be arrested themselves when police were called to the scene. In a small number of cases (which have already received media attention) the victims were arrested for offences such as breach of the peace or being drunk and disorderly, with no action taken against the perpetrators of rape and sexual assault against children.
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many of the cities Brits are afraid to leave their houses; they just stay inside, because of the violence. They will be arrested for any attempt at self-defense if accosted by thugs. they have to rely on baseball bats for home defense, not very effective if you're an elderly person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched the BBC discussing immigration. It is incredible the disconnect between the smug talking heads and the reality of their nation.
> 
> 
> THe silly games they play to hide from the Truth, as though that really means anything. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is chock full of leftist lunatics.
Click to expand...


This is how Cucked Britain now is children of 8 years in age to be labelled RACIST:











^^^^ A parent has the right to reject allowing their child to go on any trip, now in Britain you have the Leftist SJW teachers threatening parents with Racial Discrimination notes to remain on file THROUGHOUT their childs school career.

So can you guess WHAT um religion was to be explored by these 8 year old children on this trip? Yes that's right ISLAM:











Children of 8 are 'racist' if they miss Islam trip: School's threatening letter to parents is met with outrage | Daily Mail Online






^^^^ All these Leftist SJW women look like this, they look like they are either Lesbians or Cat Lady's who live with 25 cats, hopefully Lynn Small meets some of those Muslim pets she wants to FORCE on 8 year old children and hopefully those Muslim pets strap her down and give her some of that Cultural Enrichment  she deserves nothing less than that.






^^^^ This:


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Muslims are doing what Muslims have been doing for centuries - using rape to intimidate the population they are invading.  In the past, those they invaded were just too weak militarily to resist.

Countries in the civilized world are certainly able to resist, but the leftists who control the countries are actually paving the way instead of resisting.  

It strikes me as a group psychosis more than anything else. The indoctrination by the elites is now accepted as gospel.


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> All non-Muslims females are whores, sexual toys and subhumans for followers of a pedophile 'prophet'.
> The rape of female white Christians will only increase and no one can stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To support the bit about the police arresting men for trying to protect their daughters.
> 
> 
> Were fathers arrested while trying to rescue their daughters from rape in Britain at least on two occasions?
> 
> "
> The text of the report can be downloaded from here.
> 
> The report includes the following paragraph,
> 
> 5.9 In two of the cases we read, fathers tracked down their daughters and tried to remove them from houses where they were being abused, only to be arrested themselves when police were called to the scene. In a small number of cases (which have already received media attention) the victims were arrested for offences such as breach of the peace or being drunk and disorderly, with no action taken against the perpetrators of rape and sexual assault against children.
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many of the cities Brits are afraid to leave their houses; they just stay inside, because of the violence. They will be arrested for any attempt at self-defense if accosted by thugs. they have to rely on baseball bats for home defense, not very effective if you're an elderly person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched the BBC discussing immigration. It is incredible the disconnect between the smug talking heads and the reality of their nation.
> 
> 
> THe silly games they play to hide from the Truth, as though that really means anything. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is chock full of leftist lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how Cucked Britain now is children of 8 years in age to be labelled RACIST:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ A parent has the right to reject allowing their child to go on any trip, now in Britain you have the Leftist SJW teachers threatening parents with Racial Discrimination notes to remain on file THROUGHOUT their childs school career.
> 
> So can you guess WHAT um religion was to be explored by these 8 year old children on this trip? Yes that's right ISLAM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children of 8 are 'racist' if they miss Islam trip: School's threatening letter to parents is met with outrage | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ All these Leftist SJW women look like this, they look like they are either Lesbians or Cat Lady's who live with 25 cats, hopefully Lynn Small meets some of those Muslim pets she wants to FORCE on 8 year old children and hopefully those Muslim pets strap her down and give her some of that Cultural Enrichment  she deserves nothing less than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ This:
> 
> View attachment 179302
Click to expand...




And this is what the liberals want. We see it time and time again.


----------



## Tilly

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Whoever Controls Language Controls Thought*
> 
> Notice how the threatened jurinalists at _Daily Mirror _called the Muzzie mutants an "Asian" gang.  BIG BROTHERHOOD IS WATCHING YOU
Click to expand...

Sikhs, Hindus and others in the U.K. have been up in arms about the use of the code word ‘asian’ when describing the paedo rape rings, but the press simply ignores them.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> All non-Muslims females are whores, sexual toys and subhumans for followers of a pedophile 'prophet'.
> The rape of female white Christians will only increase and no one can stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To support the bit about the police arresting men for trying to protect their daughters.
> 
> 
> Were fathers arrested while trying to rescue their daughters from rape in Britain at least on two occasions?
> 
> "
> The text of the report can be downloaded from here.
> 
> The report includes the following paragraph,
> 
> 5.9 In two of the cases we read, fathers tracked down their daughters and tried to remove them from houses where they were being abused, only to be arrested themselves when police were called to the scene. In a small number of cases (which have already received media attention) the victims were arrested for offences such as breach of the peace or being drunk and disorderly, with no action taken against the perpetrators of rape and sexual assault against children.
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many of the cities Brits are afraid to leave their houses; they just stay inside, because of the violence. They will be arrested for any attempt at self-defense if accosted by thugs. they have to rely on baseball bats for home defense, not very effective if you're an elderly person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched the BBC discussing immigration. It is incredible the disconnect between the smug talking heads and the reality of their nation.
> 
> 
> THe silly games they play to hide from the Truth, as though that really means anything. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is chock full of leftist lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how Cucked Britain now is children of 8 years in age to be labelled RACIST:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ A parent has the right to reject allowing their child to go on any trip, now in Britain you have the Leftist SJW teachers threatening parents with Racial Discrimination notes to remain on file THROUGHOUT their childs school career.
> 
> So can you guess WHAT um religion was to be explored by these 8 year old children on this trip? Yes that's right ISLAM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children of 8 are 'racist' if they miss Islam trip: School's threatening letter to parents is met with outrage | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ All these Leftist SJW women look like this, they look like they are either Lesbians or Cat Lady's who live with 25 cats, hopefully Lynn Small meets some of those Muslim pets she wants to FORCE on 8 year old children and hopefully those Muslim pets strap her down and give her some of that Cultural Enrichment  she deserves nothing less than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ This:
> 
> View attachment 179302
Click to expand...

Unbelievable.  I wonder how many parents did absolutely nothing about being threatened with their child being labelled a racist for their entire school career.  Sadly I expect it was most.


----------



## Lewdog

Or... the reporting of rape is up 20%.  People in criminal justice know that rape is one of the most under-reported violent crimes.  So the title of this thread isn't correct.  The number of cases of rape could be the same or even lower, there is no way to really know the answer.


----------



## Tilly

Lewdog said:


> Or... the reporting of rape is up 20%.  People in criminal justice know that rape is one of the most under-reported violent crimes.  So the title of this thread isn't correct.  The number of cases of rape could be the same or even lower, there is no way to really know the answer.


The police have already said that cannot account for the huge increase and indeed hasn’t. It’s also true that as reporting has increased in the past, convictions have actually gone down, so increased reporting has actually stabilised - all according to the police. So the title is correct.


----------



## Lewdog

Tilly said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or... the reporting of rape is up 20%.  People in criminal justice know that rape is one of the most under-reported violent crimes.  So the title of this thread isn't correct.  The number of cases of rape could be the same or even lower, there is no way to really know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> The police have already said that cannot account for the huge increase and indeed hasn’t. It’s also true that as reporting has increased in the past, convictions have actually gone down, so increased reporting has actually stabilised - all according to the police. So the title is correct.
Click to expand...


No it isn't correct.  Rape itself will always be under-reported.  No one will ever know just how much rape actually takes place.  If anything, there are more cases of people reporting fake cases of rape.


----------



## Tilly

Lewdog said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or... the reporting of rape is up 20%.  People in criminal justice know that rape is one of the most under-reported violent crimes.  So the title of this thread isn't correct.  The number of cases of rape could be the same or even lower, there is no way to really know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> The police have already said that cannot account for the huge increase and indeed hasn’t. It’s also true that as reporting has increased in the past, convictions have actually gone down, so increased reporting has actually stabilised - all according to the police. So the title is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't correct.  Rape itself will always be under-reported.  No one will ever know just how much rape actually takes place.  If anything, there are more cases of people reporting fake cases of rape.
Click to expand...

Jesus. I’ve explained to you what the police have already said, you don’t know better than they do - and yes, rape is always under reported, I didn’t say it wasn’t.


----------



## Picaro

Lewdog said:


> Or... the reporting of rape is up 20%.  People in criminal justice know that rape is one of the most under-reported violent crimes.  So the title of this thread isn't correct.  The number of cases of rape could be the same or even lower, there is no way to really know the answer.



The rapes that are least likely to get reported will still be going under-reported, and their stats won't change much. Those most likely to get reported, i.e. public rapes, stalker rapes, gang rapes, etc. will increase as the numbers of them increase, too bad for your theories and dreams of presenting an apologia for a vile demographic. Guess what categories your Muslim heroes' style of raping fall under?


----------



## Picaro

Tilly said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or... the reporting of rape is up 20%.  People in criminal justice know that rape is one of the most under-reported violent crimes.  So the title of this thread isn't correct.  The number of cases of rape could be the same or even lower, there is no way to really know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> The police have already said that cannot account for the huge increase and indeed hasn’t. It’s also true that as reporting has increased in the past, convictions have actually gone down, so increased reporting has actually stabilised - all according to the police. So the title is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't correct.  Rape itself will always be under-reported.  No one will ever know just how much rape actually takes place.  If anything, there are more cases of people reporting fake cases of rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus. I’ve explained to you what the police have already said, you don’t know better than they do - and yes, rape is always under reported, I didn’t say it wasn’t.
Click to expand...


'Progressives' are sick freaks and knee jerk reactionaries; they will automatically jump in to defend their pet demographics no end with such gibberish and innuendo,so do feel free to ignore them and their ridiculous trolling and baiting. No 'minority' can ever commit or be guilty of any crime whatsoever in their fantasy worlds.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> Unbelievable.  I wonder how many parents did absolutely nothing about being threatened with their child being labelled a racist for their entire school career.  Sadly I expect it was most.




.....or even recognized the utter stupidity of the false dichotomy being shoved down their throat -- either accept their children being indoctrinated by a totalitarian, supremacist ideology or be called a racist


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lewdog said:


> No it isn't correct.  Rape itself will always be under-reported.  No one will ever know just how much rape actually takes place.  If anything, there are more cases of people reporting fake cases of rape.



 Of course rapes are under-reported, you stupid apologist twit.

When a woman or child reports a rape at the hands of a Muslim in Britain, the case is ignored by the police, and the brainwashed p.c. public will call her a racist. No wonder they are under-reported.


 Have you even considered embracing liberal political ideology?  You know, the one that is actually FOR women's rights instead of claiming they are making things up?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness

 This is the world that the Lewdogs and other useful idiots have created.  Female children are expendable, and doubly so if they are western European. Their lives do not count as the only thing that counts to the useful idiots is the false sense of virtue they derive from defending it. In their sick little world, the choice is clear -- either sacrifice the lives of the women and children or be called a racist.


----------



## Lewdog

Tilly said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or... the reporting of rape is up 20%.  People in criminal justice know that rape is one of the most under-reported violent crimes.  So the title of this thread isn't correct.  The number of cases of rape could be the same or even lower, there is no way to really know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> The police have already said that cannot account for the huge increase and indeed hasn’t. It’s also true that as reporting has increased in the past, convictions have actually gone down, so increased reporting has actually stabilised - all according to the police. So the title is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't correct.  Rape itself will always be under-reported.  No one will ever know just how much rape actually takes place.  If anything, there are more cases of people reporting fake cases of rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus. I’ve explained to you what the police have already said, you don’t know better than they do - and yes, rape is always under reported, I didn’t say it wasn’t.
Click to expand...


Jesus, you need to do more than read a news article.


----------



## Lewdog

Picaro said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or... the reporting of rape is up 20%.  People in criminal justice know that rape is one of the most under-reported violent crimes.  So the title of this thread isn't correct.  The number of cases of rape could be the same or even lower, there is no way to really know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rapes that are least likely to get reported will still be going under-reported, and their stats won't change much. Those most likely to get reported, i.e. public rapes, stalker rapes, gang rapes, etc. will increase as the numbers of them increase, too bad for your theories and dreams of presenting an apologia for a vile demographic. Guess what categories your Muslim heroes' style of raping fall under?
Click to expand...


What a dumb fucking argument.  

I'm not just talking about these supposed rapes bu Muslims.  This is an issue with ALL rapes, in ALL countries around the world.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lewdog said:


> Jesus, you need to do more than read a news article.




So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum. 

Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.


----------



## Lewdog

Picaro said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or... the reporting of rape is up 20%.  People in criminal justice know that rape is one of the most under-reported violent crimes.  So the title of this thread isn't correct.  The number of cases of rape could be the same or even lower, there is no way to really know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> The police have already said that cannot account for the huge increase and indeed hasn’t. It’s also true that as reporting has increased in the past, convictions have actually gone down, so increased reporting has actually stabilised - all according to the police. So the title is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't correct.  Rape itself will always be under-reported.  No one will ever know just how much rape actually takes place.  If anything, there are more cases of people reporting fake cases of rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus. I’ve explained to you what the police have already said, you don’t know better than they do - and yes, rape is always under reported, I didn’t say it wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Progressives' are sick freaks and knee jerk reactionaries; they will automatically jump in to defend their pet demographics no end with such gibberish and innuendo,so do feel free to ignore them and their ridiculous trolling and baiting. No 'minority' can ever commit or be guilty of any crime whatsoever in their fantasy worlds.
Click to expand...


Where did I defend rape you dumb fuck?  I stated what has always been said.  Rapes are under-reported and it is impossible to know if this is an increase in the occurrence of rape, or just simply more being reported.

You whack-a-doodles can have your little circle-jerk being happy about more rapes because you think it re-enforces your hatred of Muslims.  

You think attacking me saying I'm defending rapist is ridiculous, but what's worse is you guys are here celebrating the rise in rape because of your hatred of Muslims.


----------



## Lewdog

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, you need to do more than read a news article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum.
> 
> Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.
Click to expand...


You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?


----------



## Lewdog

Study: Sexual assaults greatly underreported


----------



## DrLove

Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY? 

*Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]

According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]

It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​


----------



## Picaro

Dogmaphobe said:


> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> This is the world that the Lewdogs and other useful idiots have created.  Female children are expendable, and doubly so if they are western European. Their lives do not count as the only thing that counts to the useful idiots is the false sense of virtue they derive from defending it. In their sick little world, the choice is clear -- either sacrifice the lives of the women and children or be called a racist.



Indeed. It used to be that these gimps were just UN-informed and ignorant. Now it is a dead certainty that they're just sick freaks and deviants, period, and that excuse for them isn't remotely valid any more, not unless they're, like, 11 years old or something. No longer any need to pretend they aren't vermin any more.


----------



## Picaro

Lewdog said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or... the reporting of rape is up 20%.  People in criminal justice know that rape is one of the most under-reported violent crimes.  So the title of this thread isn't correct.  The number of cases of rape could be the same or even lower, there is no way to really know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> The police have already said that cannot account for the huge increase and indeed hasn’t. It’s also true that as reporting has increased in the past, convictions have actually gone down, so increased reporting has actually stabilised - all according to the police. So the title is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't correct.  Rape itself will always be under-reported.  No one will ever know just how much rape actually takes place.  If anything, there are more cases of people reporting fake cases of rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus. I’ve explained to you what the police have already said, you don’t know better than they do - and yes, rape is always under reported, I didn’t say it wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Progressives' are sick freaks and knee jerk reactionaries; they will automatically jump in to defend their pet demographics no end with such gibberish and innuendo,so do feel free to ignore them and their ridiculous trolling and baiting. No 'minority' can ever commit or be guilty of any crime whatsoever in their fantasy worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I defend rape you dumb fuck?  I stated what has always been said.  Rapes are under-reported and it is impossible to know if this is an increase in the occurrence of rape, or just simply more being reported.
> 
> You whack-a-doodles can have your little circle-jerk being happy about more rapes because you think it re-enforces your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> You think attacking me saying I'm defending rapist is ridiculous, but what's worse is you guys are here celebrating the rise in rape because of your hatred of Muslims.
Click to expand...


Pipe down, gimp;  your dope addled attempts at feigning 'objectivity' are beyond silly. We know you know you're just a left wing sociopath jumping in to defend a bunch of 7th century atavistic thugs with zero chance at assimilating or who even want to assimilate, but they make you happy, because you want to be one of them, you just don't have the balls, like most fags, so you settle for the vicarious thrills and lurid voyeurism. You even think it's rayciss' to even think they should assimilate, too.


----------



## Lewdog

Picaro said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have already said that cannot account for the huge increase and indeed hasn’t. It’s also true that as reporting has increased in the past, convictions have actually gone down, so increased reporting has actually stabilised - all according to the police. So the title is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't correct.  Rape itself will always be under-reported.  No one will ever know just how much rape actually takes place.  If anything, there are more cases of people reporting fake cases of rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus. I’ve explained to you what the police have already said, you don’t know better than they do - and yes, rape is always under reported, I didn’t say it wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Progressives' are sick freaks and knee jerk reactionaries; they will automatically jump in to defend their pet demographics no end with such gibberish and innuendo,so do feel free to ignore them and their ridiculous trolling and baiting. No 'minority' can ever commit or be guilty of any crime whatsoever in their fantasy worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I defend rape you dumb fuck?  I stated what has always been said.  Rapes are under-reported and it is impossible to know if this is an increase in the occurrence of rape, or just simply more being reported.
> 
> You whack-a-doodles can have your little circle-jerk being happy about more rapes because you think it re-enforces your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> You think attacking me saying I'm defending rapist is ridiculous, but what's worse is you guys are here celebrating the rise in rape because of your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pipe down, gimp;  your dope addled attempts at feigning 'objectivity' are beyond silly. We know you know you're just a left wing sociopath jumping in to defend a bunch of 7th century atavistic thugs with zero chance at assimilating or even want to assimilate, but they make you happy, because you want to be one of them, just don't have the balls, like most fags, so you settle for the vicarious thrills and lurid voyeurism.
Click to expand...


You don't know shit about me or about the subject.  My point is about the subject of rape across the world, not just with the Muslims you have so much hatred for.

And you and Tilly and your passive aggressive attacks are just sad.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

DrLove said:


> Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY?
> 
> *Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]
> 
> According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]
> 
> It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​


Like all the other useful idiots of very low IQ, you do not concern yourself with whether or not something is true, only whether it aligns with your very limited ability to understand the world.


----------



## Lewdog

DrLove said:


> Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY?
> 
> *Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]
> 
> According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]
> 
> It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​



Picaro and Tilly are creaming their pants at the idea women are bing raped to support their agenda.  Don't ruin the moment for them.


----------



## Lewdog

Dogmaphobe said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY?
> 
> *Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]
> 
> According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]
> 
> It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all the other useful idiots of very low IQ, you do not concern yourself with whether or not something is true, only whether it aligns with your very limited ability to understand the world.
Click to expand...


That might be the most ironic post I have seen on this forum.


----------



## Tilly

Lewdog said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't correct.  Rape itself will always be under-reported.  No one will ever know just how much rape actually takes place.  If anything, there are more cases of people reporting fake cases of rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. I’ve explained to you what the police have already said, you don’t know better than they do - and yes, rape is always under reported, I didn’t say it wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Progressives' are sick freaks and knee jerk reactionaries; they will automatically jump in to defend their pet demographics no end with such gibberish and innuendo,so do feel free to ignore them and their ridiculous trolling and baiting. No 'minority' can ever commit or be guilty of any crime whatsoever in their fantasy worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I defend rape you dumb fuck?  I stated what has always been said.  Rapes are under-reported and it is impossible to know if this is an increase in the occurrence of rape, or just simply more being reported.
> 
> You whack-a-doodles can have your little circle-jerk being happy about more rapes because you think it re-enforces your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> You think attacking me saying I'm defending rapist is ridiculous, but what's worse is you guys are here celebrating the rise in rape because of your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pipe down, gimp;  your dope addled attempts at feigning 'objectivity' are beyond silly. We know you know you're just a left wing sociopath jumping in to defend a bunch of 7th century atavistic thugs with zero chance at assimilating or even want to assimilate, but they make you happy, because you want to be one of them, just don't have the balls, like most fags, so you settle for the vicarious thrills and lurid voyeurism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know shit about me or about the subject.  My point is about the subject of rape across the world, not just with the Muslims you have so much hatred for.
> 
> And you and Tilly and your passive aggressive attacks are just sad.
Click to expand...

This thread is about rapes being up 20% in LONDON. If you don’t want to read what the police have said about it and want to discuss rape in general and rape elsewhere, go make a thread about it. Oh, and you are just as aggressive as anyone else.


----------



## DrLove

Dogmaphobe said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY?
> 
> *Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]
> 
> According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]
> 
> It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all the other useful idiots of very low IQ, you do not concern yourself with whether or not something is true, only whether it aligns with your very limited ability to understand the world.
Click to expand...


Horowitz is a loon and a hate-monger. Like all the other useful idiots with a low IQ, you blame any and all evil in the world on Muslims.


----------



## Picaro

Lewdog said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't correct.  Rape itself will always be under-reported.  No one will ever know just how much rape actually takes place.  If anything, there are more cases of people reporting fake cases of rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. I’ve explained to you what the police have already said, you don’t know better than they do - and yes, rape is always under reported, I didn’t say it wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Progressives' are sick freaks and knee jerk reactionaries; they will automatically jump in to defend their pet demographics no end with such gibberish and innuendo,so do feel free to ignore them and their ridiculous trolling and baiting. No 'minority' can ever commit or be guilty of any crime whatsoever in their fantasy worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I defend rape you dumb fuck?  I stated what has always been said.  Rapes are under-reported and it is impossible to know if this is an increase in the occurrence of rape, or just simply more being reported.
> 
> You whack-a-doodles can have your little circle-jerk being happy about more rapes because you think it re-enforces your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> You think attacking me saying I'm defending rapist is ridiculous, but what's worse is you guys are here celebrating the rise in rape because of your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pipe down, gimp;  your dope addled attempts at feigning 'objectivity' are beyond silly. We know you know you're just a left wing sociopath jumping in to defend a bunch of 7th century atavistic thugs with zero chance at assimilating or even want to assimilate, but they make you happy, because you want to be one of them, just don't have the balls, like most fags, so you settle for the vicarious thrills and lurid voyeurism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know shit about me or about the subject.  My point is about the subject of rape across the world, not just with the Muslims you have so much hatred for.
> 
> And you and Tilly and your passive aggressive attacks are just sad.
Click to expand...


Nah, you're just a sicko gimp trying to play down what your pet circus acts are up to, that all; you get off on the violence and rape, and hate it when it gets frowned on; you need to feel 'normal', and get all butt hurt when sane people make you feel alienated and marginalized.

So, yes, we do indeed know exactly who you  and all the other apologists are.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lewdog said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't correct.  Rape itself will always be under-reported.  No one will ever know just how much rape actually takes place.  If anything, there are more cases of people reporting fake cases of rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. I’ve explained to you what the police have already said, you don’t know better than they do - and yes, rape is always under reported, I didn’t say it wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Progressives' are sick freaks and knee jerk reactionaries; they will automatically jump in to defend their pet demographics no end with such gibberish and innuendo,so do feel free to ignore them and their ridiculous trolling and baiting. No 'minority' can ever commit or be guilty of any crime whatsoever in their fantasy worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I defend rape you dumb fuck?  I stated what has always been said.  Rapes are under-reported and it is impossible to know if this is an increase in the occurrence of rape, or just simply more being reported.
> 
> You whack-a-doodles can have your little circle-jerk being happy about more rapes because you think it re-enforces your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> You think attacking me saying I'm defending rapist is ridiculous, but what's worse is you guys are here celebrating the rise in rape because of your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pipe down, gimp;  your dope addled attempts at feigning 'objectivity' are beyond silly. We know you know you're just a left wing sociopath jumping in to defend a bunch of 7th century atavistic thugs with zero chance at assimilating or even want to assimilate, but they make you happy, because you want to be one of them, just don't have the balls, like most fags, so you settle for the vicarious thrills and lurid voyeurism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know shit about me or about the subject.  My point is about the subject of rape across the world, not just with the Muslims you have so much hatred for.
> 
> And you and Tilly and your passive aggressive attacks are just sad.
Click to expand...



I won't speak for him, but there is plenty to know about you.  You are unintelligent, utterly conformist, blindly apologetic, uninformed, and intellectually dishonest.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

DrLove said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY?
> 
> *Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]
> 
> According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]
> 
> It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all the other useful idiots of very low IQ, you do not concern yourself with whether or not something is true, only whether it aligns with your very limited ability to understand the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horowitz is a loon and a hate-monger. Like all the other useful idiots with a low IQ, you blame any and all evil in the world on Muslims.
Click to expand...



The Islamic Rape gangs working throuout Britain are so well documented that only a complete idiot would be unaware.

The question shouldn't be why I hate the systematic rape of children, but why you don't.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY?
> 
> *Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]
> 
> According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]
> 
> It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and Tilly are creaming their pants at the idea women are bing raped to support their agenda.  Don't ruin the moment for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
Click to expand...



I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.


----------



## Lewdog

Tilly said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. I’ve explained to you what the police have already said, you don’t know better than they do - and yes, rape is always under reported, I didn’t say it wasn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Progressives' are sick freaks and knee jerk reactionaries; they will automatically jump in to defend their pet demographics no end with such gibberish and innuendo,so do feel free to ignore them and their ridiculous trolling and baiting. No 'minority' can ever commit or be guilty of any crime whatsoever in their fantasy worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I defend rape you dumb fuck?  I stated what has always been said.  Rapes are under-reported and it is impossible to know if this is an increase in the occurrence of rape, or just simply more being reported.
> 
> You whack-a-doodles can have your little circle-jerk being happy about more rapes because you think it re-enforces your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> You think attacking me saying I'm defending rapist is ridiculous, but what's worse is you guys are here celebrating the rise in rape because of your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pipe down, gimp;  your dope addled attempts at feigning 'objectivity' are beyond silly. We know you know you're just a left wing sociopath jumping in to defend a bunch of 7th century atavistic thugs with zero chance at assimilating or even want to assimilate, but they make you happy, because you want to be one of them, just don't have the balls, like most fags, so you settle for the vicarious thrills and lurid voyeurism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know shit about me or about the subject.  My point is about the subject of rape across the world, not just with the Muslims you have so much hatred for.
> 
> And you and Tilly and your passive aggressive attacks are just sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about rapes being up 20% in LONDON. If you don’t want to read what the police have said about it and want to discuss rape in general and rape elsewhere, go make a thread about it. Oh, and you are just as aggressive as anyone else.
Click to expand...


Rape is under-reported EVERYWHERE.  It doesn't matter if it is London or anywhere else.  If you actually understood WHY rape is under-reported you'd get it.

You also need to learn what passive-aggressive is.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Why do you think the rape of children is funny, DRlove?

Are you a sock puppet of Coyote or something?


----------



## Lewdog

Picaro said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. I’ve explained to you what the police have already said, you don’t know better than they do - and yes, rape is always under reported, I didn’t say it wasn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Progressives' are sick freaks and knee jerk reactionaries; they will automatically jump in to defend their pet demographics no end with such gibberish and innuendo,so do feel free to ignore them and their ridiculous trolling and baiting. No 'minority' can ever commit or be guilty of any crime whatsoever in their fantasy worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I defend rape you dumb fuck?  I stated what has always been said.  Rapes are under-reported and it is impossible to know if this is an increase in the occurrence of rape, or just simply more being reported.
> 
> You whack-a-doodles can have your little circle-jerk being happy about more rapes because you think it re-enforces your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> You think attacking me saying I'm defending rapist is ridiculous, but what's worse is you guys are here celebrating the rise in rape because of your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pipe down, gimp;  your dope addled attempts at feigning 'objectivity' are beyond silly. We know you know you're just a left wing sociopath jumping in to defend a bunch of 7th century atavistic thugs with zero chance at assimilating or even want to assimilate, but they make you happy, because you want to be one of them, just don't have the balls, like most fags, so you settle for the vicarious thrills and lurid voyeurism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know shit about me or about the subject.  My point is about the subject of rape across the world, not just with the Muslims you have so much hatred for.
> 
> And you and Tilly and your passive aggressive attacks are just sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you're just a sicko gimp trying to play down what your pet circus acts are up to, that all; you get off on the violence and rape, and hate it when it gets frowned on; you need to feel 'normal', and get all butt hurt when sane people make you feel alienated and marginalized.
> 
> So, yes, we do indeed know exactly who you  and all the other apologists are.
Click to expand...


I do?  I'm not the one celebrating this to fill my desire for hate.  That's you, Tilly, and Islamaphobe.


----------



## Tilly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY?
> 
> *Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]
> 
> According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]
> 
> It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and Tilly are creaming their pants at the idea women are bing raped to support their agenda.  Don't ruin the moment for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
Click to expand...

There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.


----------



## Lewdog

Tilly said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY?
> 
> *Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]
> 
> According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]
> 
> It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and Tilly are creaming their pants at the idea women are bing raped to support their agenda.  Don't ruin the moment for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry about your experience, but that doesn't change the facts.


----------



## jillian

Lastamender said:


> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
Click to expand...


and that makes you happy because?

rape is up here, too
USA - reported forcible rape rate 1990-2016 | Timeline

angry males get very aggressive.


----------



## Lewdog

Tilly said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY?
> 
> *Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]
> 
> According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]
> 
> It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and Tilly are creaming their pants at the idea women are bing raped to support their agenda.  Don't ruin the moment for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
Click to expand...


Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.


----------



## Tilly

Lewdog said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Progressives' are sick freaks and knee jerk reactionaries; they will automatically jump in to defend their pet demographics no end with such gibberish and innuendo,so do feel free to ignore them and their ridiculous trolling and baiting. No 'minority' can ever commit or be guilty of any crime whatsoever in their fantasy worlds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I defend rape you dumb fuck?  I stated what has always been said.  Rapes are under-reported and it is impossible to know if this is an increase in the occurrence of rape, or just simply more being reported.
> 
> You whack-a-doodles can have your little circle-jerk being happy about more rapes because you think it re-enforces your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> You think attacking me saying I'm defending rapist is ridiculous, but what's worse is you guys are here celebrating the rise in rape because of your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pipe down, gimp;  your dope addled attempts at feigning 'objectivity' are beyond silly. We know you know you're just a left wing sociopath jumping in to defend a bunch of 7th century atavistic thugs with zero chance at assimilating or even want to assimilate, but they make you happy, because you want to be one of them, just don't have the balls, like most fags, so you settle for the vicarious thrills and lurid voyeurism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know shit about me or about the subject.  My point is about the subject of rape across the world, not just with the Muslims you have so much hatred for.
> 
> And you and Tilly and your passive aggressive attacks are just sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about rapes being up 20% in LONDON. If you don’t want to read what the police have said about it and want to discuss rape in general and rape elsewhere, go make a thread about it. Oh, and you are just as aggressive as anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is under-reported EVERYWHERE.  It doesn't matter if it is London or anywhere else.  If you actually understood WHY rape is under-reported you'd get it.
> 
> You also need to learn what passive-aggressive is.
Click to expand...

GFY you retard. We are discussing a 20% INCREASE in rape in London and have already acknowledged it is underreported also, we’ve also given you a reason why it goes underrpeored in the U.K. as it relates to alleged ‘racism’ - yet here you are banging on about anything and everything the thread IS NOT about. Tard.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lewdog said:


> I'm sorry about your experience, but that doesn't change the facts.


 Says the little boy who refers to ACTUAL facts as "so-called"

 Islamic rape gangs have been working throughout Britain for years. This is an established fact and has been well documented. You are just too stupid and too terrified of being called names that you refuse to acknowledge these facts.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lewdog said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY?
> 
> *Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]
> 
> According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]
> 
> It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and Tilly are creaming their pants at the idea women are bing raped to support their agenda.  Don't ruin the moment for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
Click to expand...


Nobody is "celebrating" rape, you cretin. We are speaking out against it and the cultural attitudes responsible for it.

You, on the other hand, are indulging in nothing but apologia, denial, obfuscation and misdirection -- all calculated to defend the perpetrators.


----------



## Meathead

Lewdog said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY?
> 
> *Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]
> 
> According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]
> 
> It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and Tilly are creaming their pants at the idea women are bing raped to support their agenda.  Don't ruin the moment for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
Click to expand...

So, if you're against rape you're Islamophobic?


----------



## Tilly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about your experience, but that doesn't change the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the little boy who refers to ACTUAL facts as "so-called"
> 
> Islamic rape gangs have been working throughout Britain for years. This is an established fact and has been well documented. You are just too stupid and too terrified of being called names that you refuse to acknowledge these facts.
Click to expand...


I’ve put the retarded troll on ignore. It has nothing to contribute but irrelevant talking points and useful idiot nonsense. Lol.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

jillian said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes you happy because?
> 
> rape is up here, too
> USA - reported forcible rape rate 1990-2016 | Timeline
> 
> angry males get very aggressive.
Click to expand...



He expressed no pleasure. Why do you lie by insinuating he did?

 That's what bugs me about you radical leftists --the agenda always overrides the truth. You people have created this Orwellian world we now live in where the choice is between tolerating Muslims raping children or getting called a racist and a hater.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and Tilly are creaming their pants at the idea women are bing raped to support their agenda.  Don't ruin the moment for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if you're against rape you're Islamophobic?
Click to expand...



That's it in a nutshell for these useful idiot regressives.


----------



## Lewdog

Dogmaphobe said:


> Why do you think the rape of children is funny, DRlove?
> 
> Are you a sock puppet of Coyote or something?



If you are going to talk shit about Coyote  at least have the balls to page her.


----------



## Meathead

Dogmaphobe said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if you're against rape you're Islamophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's it in a nutshell for these useful idiot regressives.
Click to expand...

Political correctness is so confusing.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about your experience, but that doesn't change the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the little boy who refers to ACTUAL facts as "so-called"
> 
> Islamic rape gangs have been working throughout Britain for years. This is an established fact and has been well documented. You are just too stupid and too terrified of being called names that you refuse to acknowledge these facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve put the retarded troll on ignore. It has nothing to contribute but irrelevant talking points and useful idiot nonsense. Lol.
Click to expand...



Yeah, but it's like that yellowjacket nest.  You can stomp on one of the drones, but a thousand more will soon replace it.


----------



## jillian

Dogmaphobe said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes you happy because?
> 
> rape is up here, too
> USA - reported forcible rape rate 1990-2016 | Timeline
> 
> angry males get very aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He expressed no pleasure. Why do you lie by insinuating he did?
> 
> That's what bugs me about you radical leftists --the agenda always overrides the truth. You people have created this Orwellian world we now live in where the choice is between tolerating Muslims raping children or getting called a racist and a hater.
Click to expand...


I know gloating when I see gloating.

but it's very kind of you to take bigot boy's side.


----------



## Lewdog

Tilly said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I defend rape you dumb fuck?  I stated what has always been said.  Rapes are under-reported and it is impossible to know if this is an increase in the occurrence of rape, or just simply more being reported.
> 
> You whack-a-doodles can have your little circle-jerk being happy about more rapes because you think it re-enforces your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> You think attacking me saying I'm defending rapist is ridiculous, but what's worse is you guys are here celebrating the rise in rape because of your hatred of Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pipe down, gimp;  your dope addled attempts at feigning 'objectivity' are beyond silly. We know you know you're just a left wing sociopath jumping in to defend a bunch of 7th century atavistic thugs with zero chance at assimilating or even want to assimilate, but they make you happy, because you want to be one of them, just don't have the balls, like most fags, so you settle for the vicarious thrills and lurid voyeurism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know shit about me or about the subject.  My point is about the subject of rape across the world, not just with the Muslims you have so much hatred for.
> 
> And you and Tilly and your passive aggressive attacks are just sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about rapes being up 20% in LONDON. If you don’t want to read what the police have said about it and want to discuss rape in general and rape elsewhere, go make a thread about it. Oh, and you are just as aggressive as anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is under-reported EVERYWHERE.  It doesn't matter if it is London or anywhere else.  If you actually understood WHY rape is under-reported you'd get it.
> 
> You also need to learn what passive-aggressive is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GFY you retard. We are discussing a 20% INCREASE in rape in London and have already acknowledged it is underreported also, we’ve also given you a reason why it goes underrpeored in the U.K. as it relates to alleged ‘racism’ - yet here you are banging on about anything and everything the thread IS NOT about. Tard.
Click to expand...


It goes under-reported because of more than just a fucking religion, but you don't get that because you don't read something that says something you don't want to hear.

What I'm talking about has EVERYTHING to do with this thread, because people that know how crime statistics work will tell you this article is full of shit.


----------



## Coyote

Lewdog said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think the rape of children is funny, DRlove?
> 
> Are you a sock puppet of Coyote or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to talk shit about Coyote  at least have the balls to page her.
Click to expand...

I ignore him Lew, he is not worth bothering with. He isnt interested in discussion.  As a mod, I cant put people on actual ignore, but you can.


----------



## Lewdog

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and Tilly are creaming their pants at the idea women are bing raped to support their agenda.  Don't ruin the moment for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if you're against rape you're Islamophobic?
Click to expand...


Obviously you haven't read the thread.  This is all about blaming Muslim migrants for an increase in rape.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Meathead said:


> ]Political correctness is so confusing.



Take one part utter stupidity, mix thoroughly with the desire to be exactly the same as everybody else, sprinkle in a good heaping of fear, and top with thorough layer of dishonesty. 

Bake for 18 years and unleash.


----------



## irosie91

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and Tilly are creaming their pants at the idea women are bing raped to support their agenda.  Don't ruin the moment for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if you're against rape you're Islamophobic?
Click to expand...


an argument could be made that  ANTI-RAPE is anti islam.
Islam does not recognize rape as a crime if it is upon a
female that is a LEGAL OBJECT OF SEX-----no marital rape, 
no rape of an enslaved woman,  no rape of a rebellious dhimmi,   no rape of a woman not pious,  no rape of a woman not muslim and not "protected" under the rules of dhimmia.   The rape of a dhimmi can be EASILY justified by claiming that she violated some aspect of her dhimmi status---like TOUCHING A KORAN


----------



## Meathead

Lewdog said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if you're against rape you're Islamophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't read the thread.  This is all about blaming Muslim migrants for an increase in rape.
Click to expand...

I don't get it. Are you for increased rape, or only if it's done by Muslims?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lewdog said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think the rape of children is funny, DRlove?
> 
> Are you a sock puppet of Coyote or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to talk shit about Coyote  at least have the balls to page her.
Click to expand...


I didn't need to.  I figured one of the drones would page her.

 Do you care to add to the building consensus that he rape of children is funny, though?  There have been two now, and you might want to get in one it since it is now the approved leftist position to take.


----------



## Lewdog

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if you're against rape you're Islamophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't read the thread.  This is all about blaming Muslim migrants for an increase in rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it. Are you for increased rape?
Click to expand...



Yes you obviously don't get it if you are asking that question.  I'm against rape, but I'm also against people trying to use unreliable statistics to propagate their hatred of an entire group of people.


----------



## Lewdog

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think the rape of children is funny, DRlove?
> 
> Are you a sock puppet of Coyote or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to talk shit about Coyote  at least have the balls to page her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need to.  I figured one of the drones would page her.
> 
> Do you care to add to the building consensus that he rape of children is funny, though?  There have been two now, and you might want to get in one it since it is now the approved leftist position to take.
Click to expand...


You didn't do it because you are a chicken shit with an agenda to use a horrible crime to promote your hatred of Muslims.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

jillian said:


> but it's very kind of you to take bigot boy's side.



Yes, I'm bigoted against a rape culture that targets children.

Why aren't you?


----------



## Meathead

Lewdog said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if you're against rape you're Islamophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't read the thread.  This is all about blaming Muslim migrants for an increase in rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it. Are you for increased rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you obviously don't get it if you are asking that question.  I'm against rape, but I'm also against people trying to use unreliable statistics to propagate their hatred of an entire group of people.
Click to expand...

So, you're against rape but not the people who rape. As I said, political correctness is very confusing.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lewdog said:


> [
> Obviously you haven't read the thread.  This is all about blaming Muslim migrants for an increase in rape.




 Which results in you automatically defending Muslims while ignoring  the fact that they DO account for the increase in rapes.


----------



## GHook93

Lastamender said:


> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
Click to expand...


Liberal blindness! Everywhere Muslims go, rape and crime follow


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Lewdog

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Obviously you haven't read the thread.  This is all about blaming Muslim migrants for an increase in rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which results in you automatically defending Muslims while ignoring  the fact that they DO account for the increase in rapes.
Click to expand...


You have no idea if they are the reason for increase in rapes, let alone if there is an actually increase in rapes at all.

There could simply just be more people feeling comfortable enough to report their rape because of the #MeToo movement.  You have no clue.


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> For real news: London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year as police admit they 'don't understand' reason



Yea like you know what real news is?!?!?!?

You either troll or spew out right lies! You have no honor


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Dogmaphobe

GHook93 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal blindness! Everywhere Muslims go, rape and crime follow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

These are not liberals here in this thread, though. They are authoritarian leftists.

If they were liberals, they would not be defending the rape Jihadists who are targeting vulnerable women and girls.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Wherever the Left goes.......


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Dogmaphobe said:


> These are not liberals here in this thread, though. They are authoritarian leftists.
> If they were liberals, they would not be defending the rape Jihadists who are targeting vulnerable women and girls.



Kinda agree.
These are Progressive Far Left Radicals and Communists.    Unfortunately, 80% of the modern left.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are not liberals here in this thread, though. They are authoritarian leftists.
> If they were liberals, they would not be defending the rape Jihadists who are targeting vulnerable women and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda agree.
> These are Progressive Far Left Radicals and Communists.    Unfortunately, 80% of the modern left.
Click to expand...



Seems more like 95% to me.

For every consistent liberal like Bill Maher there seems to be at least 20 useful idiots like those in this thread.


----------



## waltky

Granny says is cause o' all dem Mooslems...

... from Rapistan.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Meathead said:


> As I said, political correctness is very confusing.



 It works on the level of a very simple conditioned response. The bell rings, and they salivate.

 The conditioning works through repetition. When they hear the word Muslim, if they criticize, they get called names by their little peeps. If their reaction is positive, they get props.  You need to understand that these are not thinking individuals, so their lack of logical consistency does not matter since that is not what motivates them. The only thing that does is the comfort they derive from saying the approved thing. It all operates no differently than the most rigid religious fundamentals thumping their bibles and declaring dinosaur bones are the work of Satan.

You see, it doesn't have to make sense. It only has to be agreed upon.


----------



## Lastamender

jillian said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes you happy because?
> 
> rape is up here, too
> USA - reported forcible rape rate 1990-2016 | Timeline
> 
> angry males get very aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He expressed no pleasure. Why do you lie by insinuating he did?
> 
> That's what bugs me about you radical leftists --the agenda always overrides the truth. You people have created this Orwellian world we now live in where the choice is between tolerating Muslims raping children or getting called a racist and a hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know gloating when I see gloating.
> 
> but it's very kind of you to take bigot boy's side.
Click to expand...

Nothing bigoted in the truth. Maybe you will learn that one day.


----------



## Lastamender

waltky said:


> Granny says is cause o' all dem Mooslems...
> 
> ... from Rapistan.


Granny is right.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lewdog said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch - SERIOUSLY?
> 
> *Jihad Watch* is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, run by blogger Robert Spencer,[2][3][4][5][6] it has been described as one of the main homes of the Counter-jihad movement on the internet.[7]
> 
> According to the website, a theology of violent jihad, which denies non-Muslims and women equality, human rights, and dignity has been present throughout the history of Islam. Jihad Watch says that it is "dedicated to bringing public attention to the role that jihad theology and ideology plays in the modern world, and to correct popular misconceptions about the role of jihad and religion in modern-day conflicts."[8]
> 
> It has been repeatedly criticised by numerous academics who believe that it promotes an Islamophobic worldview and conspiracy theories.[9][10][11][12][13][14]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and Tilly are creaming their pants at the idea women are bing raped to support their agenda.  Don't ruin the moment for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
Click to expand...


*"Sickos are people celebrating rape" *

Nobody is celebrating rape. WTF?! What we have though are typical Leftists deflecting away from rape because the perpetrators are Muslims and the Leftists have their bizarro love in with all things Islam, so it's the Leftists who are the sickos belittling rape so they can protect their Muslim pets.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if you're against rape you're Islamophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't read the thread.  This is all about blaming Muslim migrants for an increase in rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it. Are you for increased rape, or only if it's done by Muslims?
Click to expand...


According to Leftists Muslims don't rape, it's not rape it's Surprise Sex, get with the programme Meathead


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if you're against rape you're Islamophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't read the thread.  This is all about blaming Muslim migrants for an increase in rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it. Are you for increased rape, or only if it's done by Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Leftists Muslims don't rape, it's not rape it's Surprise Sex, get with the programme Meathead
> 
> View attachment 179518
Click to expand...

 Surprise sex.

That's even better than Lewdog's calling it "so-called rape"

 You see, if you want to defend the practice, just make the name sound more palatable.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and Tilly are creaming their pants at the idea women are bing raped to support their agenda.  Don't ruin the moment for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in London and I also have first hand experience of rape. I don’t find your commentary very amusing, you childish twat.  If you don’t want to discuss the increase in rape in London sensibly, then go ply your foul idea of humour elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the children who were raped in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. would be heartened to read him referring to their horrific experiences as "so-called" rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many utterly vile sickos on this board it is astonishing.  Makes it easier to understand how lefties have no problem throwing women and girls under the bus in order to facilitate their dreams of multicultural ‘utopias’ though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if you're against rape you're Islamophobic?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sickos?  Sickos are people celebrating rape because they hate Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you're against rape you're Islamophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't read the thread.  This is all about blaming Muslim migrants for an increase in rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it. Are you for increased rape, or only if it's done by Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Leftists Muslims don't rape, it's not rape it's Surprise Sex, get with the programme Meathead
> 
> View attachment 179518
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprise sex.
> 
> That's even better than Lewdog's calling it "so-called rape"
> 
> You see, if you want to defend the practice, just make the name sound more palatable.
Click to expand...


^^^^ What you said yes.


----------



## Lastamender

*http://raymondibrahim.com/2016/02/11/the-muslim-mans-sexual-rights-over-non-muslim-women/*
*In the moments before he raped the 12-year-old [non-Muslim] girl, the Islamic State fighter took the time to explain that what he was about to do was not a sin. Because the preteen girl practiced a religion other than Islam, the Quran not only gave him the right to rape her — it condoned and encouraged it, he insisted. He bound her hands and gagged her. Then he knelt beside the bed and prostrated himself in prayer before getting on top of her. When it was over, he knelt to pray again, bookending the rape with acts of religious devotion. “I kept telling him it hurts — please stop,” said the girl, whose body is so small an adult could circle her waist with two hands. “He told me that according to Islam he is allowed to rape an unbeliever. He said that by raping me, he is drawing closer to” Allah.*


----------



## Meathead

Lastamender said:


> *http://raymondibrahim.com/2016/02/11/the-muslim-mans-sexual-rights-over-non-muslim-women/*
> *In the moments before he raped the 12-year-old [non-Muslim] girl, the Islamic State fighter took the time to explain that what he was about to do was not a sin. Because the preteen girl practiced a religion other than Islam, the Quran not only gave him the right to rape her — it condoned and encouraged it, he insisted. He bound her hands and gagged her. Then he knelt beside the bed and prostrated himself in prayer before getting on top of her. When it was over, he knelt to pray again, bookending the rape with acts of religious devotion. “I kept telling him it hurts — please stop,” said the girl, whose body is so small an adult could circle her waist with two hands. “He told me that according to Islam he is allowed to rape an unbeliever. He said that by raping me, he is drawing closer to” Allah.*


I expect him to be the next Mayor of London or NYC.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Lastamender said:


> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
Click to expand...

If you ask Tommy Tainant, he would just say that some sacrifice is necessary to be accepted by Islam.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lewdog said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, you need to do more than read a news article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum.
> 
> Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
Click to expand...


Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.

I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.

I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.

Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.


----------



## JoeB131

Lastamender said:


> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
Click to expand...


or they have more women reporting these things now.  Since half of all rapes go unreported, you wonder why they bother. 



Lastamender said:


> It is easier to tell the women to cover up or do not go out. That is what they have done in Sweden, Germany, and France.



Otherwise that scary Muslim Mendy thinks is hiding in his closet will get them!!!!


----------



## JoeB131

TheOldSchool said:


> For real news: London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year as police admit they 'don't understand' reason



Here's a little gem that the Islamophobic OP didn't mention. 


_*Scotland Yard has emphasised that the vast majority of rapes are carried out by attackers known to victims*_ but the statistics emerged following a “stranger rape” in Shoreditch.


----------



## Lewdog

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, you need to do more than read a news article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum.
> 
> Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
Click to expand...



Weinstein is definitely a Muslim name right?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or they have more women reporting these things now.  Since half of all rapes go unreported, you wonder why they bother.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easier to tell the women to cover up or do not go out. That is what they have done in Sweden, Germany, and France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Otherwise that scary Muslim Mendy thinks is hiding in his closet will get them!!!!
Click to expand...

Women who report rape have been badly treated over the years. The hatred directed to the girls who accused Trump,Moore and others is illustrative.
Maybe the tide is now turning and victims have more confidence ?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, you need to do more than read a news article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum.
> 
> Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
Click to expand...



Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.

A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.


Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response. 


Deport them all.


----------



## Lewdog

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, you need to do more than read a news article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum.
> 
> Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
Click to expand...



Who here is defending rapist and please point out in detail where and when.

I only see two things going on here:

#1.  Some people celebrating the rise in cases of reported rape so they can blame it on Muslims

#2.  People like myself saying that crime statistics are highly unreliable because they are dependent on several variables like the crime having to be reported, that they count people as a rapist based on the arrest not the prosecution, you can have false reports of rape, and more.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, you need to do more than read a news article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum.
> 
> Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
Click to expand...

Ive never seen anyone defend rape. You are so dishonest.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, you need to do more than read a news article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum.
> 
> you haven't been paying attention---Muzzie scholars defend it all the time.
> 
> Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen anyone defend rape. You are so dishonest.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or they have more women reporting these things now.  Since half of all rapes go unreported, you wonder why they bother.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easier to tell the women to cover up or do not go out. That is what they have done in Sweden, Germany, and France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Otherwise that scary Muslim Mendy thinks is hiding in his closet will get them!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women who report rape have been badly treated over the years. The hatred directed to the girls who accused Trump,Moore and others is illustrative.
> Maybe the tide is now turning and victims have more confidence ?
Click to expand...




No, this is just a temporary widening of the witch hunt, to try to gin up a figurative mob to get Trump.


Once Trump is out of the picture, the libs will go back to giving the right people a pass. 

And by "right", I mean "Left".


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, you need to do more than read a news article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum.
> 
> Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen anyone defend rape. You are so dishonest.
Click to expand...



You do it all the time, when you deflect, minimize, deny, counter attack, on the issue of Muslim Rape. 

Those are all forms of defense.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum.
> 
> Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen anyone defend rape. You are so dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do it all the time, when you deflect, minimize, deny, counter attack, on the issue of Muslim Rape.
> 
> Those are all forms of defense.
Click to expand...


It's almost cute how these useful idiots call people names for opposing rape as an instrument of cultural dominance and then try to clam they aren't defending the culture responsible for the behavior in question.

The little trained monkeys have no self awareness whatsoever. All they know is that hey are required to defend the rapists.


----------



## Correll

Lewdog said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, you need to do more than read a news article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum.
> 
> Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who here is defending rapist and please point out in detail where and when.
> 
> I only see two things going on here:
> 
> #1.  Some people celebrating the rise in cases of reported rape so they can blame it on Muslims
> 
> #2.  People like myself saying that crime statistics are highly unreliable because they are dependent on several variables like the crime having to be reported, that they count people as a rapist based on the arrest not the prosecution, you can have false reports of rape, and more.
Click to expand...




1. Not all cultures are the same when it comes to respect for women, or rape. "Some people" want the blame to go where it belongs so that we can discuss the reality of the situation and maybe even DO something to reduce it, instead of just watching it rise.

2. So, what? We are just supposed to ignore the rise is rape numbers, because maybe the rape numbers are not good? What about all the other numbers that show a problem? Are they all bad numbers? What about all the anecdotal evidence that we see in situations like Rotherham or Cologne?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum.
> 
> Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen anyone defend rape. You are so dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do it all the time, when you deflect, minimize, deny, counter attack, on the issue of Muslim Rape.
> 
> Those are all forms of defense.
Click to expand...

You are so full of shit.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen anyone defend rape. You are so dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do it all the time, when you deflect, minimize, deny, counter attack, on the issue of Muslim Rape.
> 
> Those are all forms of defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's almost cute how these useful idiots call people names for opposing rape as an instrument of cultural dominance and then try to clam they aren't defending the culture responsible for the behavior in question.
> 
> The little trained monkeys have no self awareness whatsoever. All they know is that hey are required to defend the rapists.
Click to expand...

You dont give a fuck about rape unless you can pin it on a Muslim.


----------



## Lewdog

Correll said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's why you have kept the space between your ears such a perfect vacuum.
> 
> Ignorance is strength to the useful idiots, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who here is defending rapist and please point out in detail where and when.
> 
> I only see two things going on here:
> 
> #1.  Some people celebrating the rise in cases of reported rape so they can blame it on Muslims
> 
> #2.  People like myself saying that crime statistics are highly unreliable because they are dependent on several variables like the crime having to be reported, that they count people as a rapist based on the arrest not the prosecution, you can have false reports of rape, and more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not all cultures are the same when it comes to respect for women, or rape. "Some people" want the blame to go where it belongs so that we can discuss the reality of the situation and maybe even DO something to reduce it, instead of just watching it rise.
> 
> 2. So, what? We are just supposed to ignore the rise is rape numbers, because maybe the rape numbers are not good? What about all the other numbers that show a problem? Are they all bad numbers? What about all the anecdotal evidence that we see in situations like Rotherham or Cologne?
Click to expand...


No, you don't ignore the rise in rape numbers, but you also don't jump on spurious relationships and start demonizing an entire group of people.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen anyone defend rape. You are so dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do it all the time, when you deflect, minimize, deny, counter attack, on the issue of Muslim Rape.
> 
> Those are all forms of defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's almost cute how these useful idiots call people names for opposing rape as an instrument of cultural dominance and then try to clam they aren't defending the culture responsible for the behavior in question.
> 
> The little trained monkeys have no self awareness whatsoever. All they know is that hey are required to defend the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont give a fuck about rape unless you can pin it on a Muslim.
Click to expand...

You are projecting.  Just because you defend Muslims who rape, that does not mean I don't oppose rape when performed by a non Muslim.

 Your being such an utter hypocrite when it comes to your defense of Muslim rape does not mean that those who actually oppose rape are the hypocrites.


----------



## Meathead

Lewdog said:


> No, you don't ignore the rise in rape numbers, but you also don't jump on spurious relationships and start demonizing an entire group of people.


Rapists are "an entire group" of people, yet you don't want to demonize them because apparently a lot of them are Muslims. That's weird.


----------



## Correll

Dogmaphobe said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen anyone defend rape. You are so dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do it all the time, when you deflect, minimize, deny, counter attack, on the issue of Muslim Rape.
> 
> Those are all forms of defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's almost cute how these useful idiots call people names for opposing rape as an instrument of cultural dominance and then try to clam they aren't defending the culture responsible for the behavior in question.
> 
> The little trained monkeys have no self awareness whatsoever. All they know is that hey are required to defend the rapists.
Click to expand...



It would be so funny, if there were not so many of them, and they did not have so much influence in the media and pop culture.


Generally public perception or "Conventional Wisdom" is based on the insane, moronic delusions these drooling imbeciles put out there.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen anyone defend rape. You are so dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do it all the time, when you deflect, minimize, deny, counter attack, on the issue of Muslim Rape.
> 
> Those are all forms of defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so full of shit.
Click to expand...



No I'm not and you know it.


Any change at all in policy since the Rotherham rape ring, or are you just all pretending that it won't happen again?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen anyone defend rape. You are so dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do it all the time, when you deflect, minimize, deny, counter attack, on the issue of Muslim Rape.
> 
> Those are all forms of defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's almost cute how these useful idiots call people names for opposing rape as an instrument of cultural dominance and then try to clam they aren't defending the culture responsible for the behavior in question.
> 
> The little trained monkeys have no self awareness whatsoever. All they know is that hey are required to defend the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont give a fuck about rape unless you can pin it on a Muslim.
Click to expand...



That's a stupid thing to say. 

Normally rape is not controversial, because normally no one defends it.


Muslim rape is controversial, because people like you defend it.


----------



## Lewdog

Meathead said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't ignore the rise in rape numbers, but you also don't jump on spurious relationships and start demonizing an entire group of people.
> 
> 
> 
> Rapists are "an entire group" of people, yet you don't want to demonize them because apparently a lot of them are Muslims. That's weird.
Click to expand...


You really don't understand what an entire group of people is.  Rapist are a hodgepodge of different races, genders, and different sexual orientations.

Pretty wild how you continue to try and push your agenda of celebrating the rise in reported rapes.  

What in your life has a Muslim done to you to make you hate them so damn much?


----------



## Correll

Lewdog said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant fuck how many books and actual studies have you read on the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who here is defending rapist and please point out in detail where and when.
> 
> I only see two things going on here:
> 
> #1.  Some people celebrating the rise in cases of reported rape so they can blame it on Muslims
> 
> #2.  People like myself saying that crime statistics are highly unreliable because they are dependent on several variables like the crime having to be reported, that they count people as a rapist based on the arrest not the prosecution, you can have false reports of rape, and more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not all cultures are the same when it comes to respect for women, or rape. "Some people" want the blame to go where it belongs so that we can discuss the reality of the situation and maybe even DO something to reduce it, instead of just watching it rise.
> 
> 2. So, what? We are just supposed to ignore the rise is rape numbers, because maybe the rape numbers are not good? What about all the other numbers that show a problem? Are they all bad numbers? What about all the anecdotal evidence that we see in situations like Rotherham or Cologne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't ignore the rise in rape numbers, but you also don't jump on spurious relationships and start demonizing an entire group of people.
Click to expand...




A serious and honest appraisal of a entire group of people, based not on one crime report, but decades of similar reports around the world, tons of anecdotal evidence, and reasoned analysis,

is not "demonizing" anyone.


We should have had a discussion about the likely effect of large scale muslim immigration BEFORE we did it.


When we didn't we should have had that debate, once we started seeing what the effects were.


We didn't because people on the left demagogued all such attempts with cries of "racism".




Now? Now, it's WAY past that time. Time to act.


DEPORT THEM ALL.


----------



## Lewdog

Correll said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than one I would imagine. This bogus concern about rape is dishonest. It is driven by hatred of Muslims. How many  rape threads are started that dont mention Muslims ? Answer = none.
> 
> I am struck by how all the experts on here have a better understanding than the people on the ground dealing with it.
> 
> I dont know what the figures are like elsewhere but I would imagine that every country will see an increase in reports as people become encouraged by #metoo.
> 
> Weinstein has had 10 complaints lodged in London alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who here is defending rapist and please point out in detail where and when.
> 
> I only see two things going on here:
> 
> #1.  Some people celebrating the rise in cases of reported rape so they can blame it on Muslims
> 
> #2.  People like myself saying that crime statistics are highly unreliable because they are dependent on several variables like the crime having to be reported, that they count people as a rapist based on the arrest not the prosecution, you can have false reports of rape, and more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not all cultures are the same when it comes to respect for women, or rape. "Some people" want the blame to go where it belongs so that we can discuss the reality of the situation and maybe even DO something to reduce it, instead of just watching it rise.
> 
> 2. So, what? We are just supposed to ignore the rise is rape numbers, because maybe the rape numbers are not good? What about all the other numbers that show a problem? Are they all bad numbers? What about all the anecdotal evidence that we see in situations like Rotherham or Cologne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't ignore the rise in rape numbers, but you also don't jump on spurious relationships and start demonizing an entire group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A serious and honest appraisal of a entire group of people, based not on one crime report, but decades of similar reports around the world, tons of anecdotal evidence, and reasoned analysis,
> 
> is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> We should have had a discussion about the likely effect of large scale muslim immigration BEFORE we did it.
> 
> 
> When we didn't we should have had that debate, once we started seeing what the effects were.
> 
> 
> We didn't because people on the left demagogued all such attempts with cries of "racism".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now? Now, it's WAY past that time. Time to act.
> 
> 
> DEPORT THEM ALL.
Click to expand...


Yes you fools are demonizing and entire group of people with excuses with little to no validity just because you fear people who are different than you.  It's sad and pathetic.


----------



## Meathead

Lewdog said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't ignore the rise in rape numbers, but you also don't jump on spurious relationships and start demonizing an entire group of people.
> 
> 
> 
> Rapists are "an entire group" of people, yet you don't want to demonize them because apparently a lot of them are Muslims. That's weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't understand what an entire group of people is.  Rapist are a hodgepodge of different races, genders, and different sexual orientations.
> 
> Pretty wild how you continue to try and push your agenda of celebrating the rise in reported rapes.
> 
> What in your life has a Muslim done to you to make you hate them so damn much?
Click to expand...

Listen kid. Rape is a serious issue. Clouding it and seeking to mitigate the perpetrators actions because it disturbs your sense of political correctness is pure cowardliness.


----------



## Correll

Lewdog said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here is defending rapist and please point out in detail where and when.
> 
> I only see two things going on here:
> 
> #1.  Some people celebrating the rise in cases of reported rape so they can blame it on Muslims
> 
> #2.  People like myself saying that crime statistics are highly unreliable because they are dependent on several variables like the crime having to be reported, that they count people as a rapist based on the arrest not the prosecution, you can have false reports of rape, and more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not all cultures are the same when it comes to respect for women, or rape. "Some people" want the blame to go where it belongs so that we can discuss the reality of the situation and maybe even DO something to reduce it, instead of just watching it rise.
> 
> 2. So, what? We are just supposed to ignore the rise is rape numbers, because maybe the rape numbers are not good? What about all the other numbers that show a problem? Are they all bad numbers? What about all the anecdotal evidence that we see in situations like Rotherham or Cologne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't ignore the rise in rape numbers, but you also don't jump on spurious relationships and start demonizing an entire group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A serious and honest appraisal of a entire group of people, based not on one crime report, but decades of similar reports around the world, tons of anecdotal evidence, and reasoned analysis,
> 
> is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> We should have had a discussion about the likely effect of large scale muslim immigration BEFORE we did it.
> 
> 
> When we didn't we should have had that debate, once we started seeing what the effects were.
> 
> 
> We didn't because people on the left demagogued all such attempts with cries of "racism".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now? Now, it's WAY past that time. Time to act.
> 
> 
> DEPORT THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you fools are demonizing and entire group of people with excuses with little to no validity just because you fear people who are different than you.  It's sad and pathetic.
Click to expand...



Yeah, that's just a repeat of your point, which I just addressed.


Not all "differences" are good, or even neutral. Some are bad.


We have seen that Islamic immigrants, as a group, have a very "different" view of women, and rape.


That's not demonizing them. That's dealing honestly with the "difference".



THe girls of ROtherham paid the price for people like you shutting down all policy debate on this issue.



For one, small, limited example.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who here is defending rapist and please point out in detail where and when.
> 
> I only see two things going on here:
> 
> #1.  Some people celebrating the rise in cases of reported rape so they can blame it on Muslims
> 
> #2.  People like myself saying that crime statistics are highly unreliable because they are dependent on several variables like the crime having to be reported, that they count people as a rapist based on the arrest not the prosecution, you can have false reports of rape, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not all cultures are the same when it comes to respect for women, or rape. "Some people" want the blame to go where it belongs so that we can discuss the reality of the situation and maybe even DO something to reduce it, instead of just watching it rise.
> 
> 2. So, what? We are just supposed to ignore the rise is rape numbers, because maybe the rape numbers are not good? What about all the other numbers that show a problem? Are they all bad numbers? What about all the anecdotal evidence that we see in situations like Rotherham or Cologne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't ignore the rise in rape numbers, but you also don't jump on spurious relationships and start demonizing an entire group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A serious and honest appraisal of a entire group of people, based not on one crime report, but decades of similar reports around the world, tons of anecdotal evidence, and reasoned analysis,
> 
> is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> We should have had a discussion about the likely effect of large scale muslim immigration BEFORE we did it.
> 
> 
> When we didn't we should have had that debate, once we started seeing what the effects were.
> 
> 
> We didn't because people on the left demagogued all such attempts with cries of "racism".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now? Now, it's WAY past that time. Time to act.
> 
> 
> DEPORT THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you fools are demonizing and entire group of people with excuses with little to no validity just because you fear people who are different than you.  It's sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's just a repeat of your point, which I just addressed.
> 
> 
> Not all "differences" are good, or even neutral. Some are bad.
> 
> 
> We have seen that Islamic immigrants, as a group, have a very "different" view of women, and rape.
> 
> 
> That's not demonizing them. That's dealing honestly with the "difference".
> 
> 
> 
> THe girls of ROtherham paid the price for people like you shutting down all policy debate on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> For one, small, limited example.
Click to expand...

Yet again you display your lack of concern for rape victims.  You havent mentioned one incident that didnt involve Muslims. You and your ill informed ilk are exploiting crime for political ends. Right wing trash.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not all cultures are the same when it comes to respect for women, or rape. "Some people" want the blame to go where it belongs so that we can discuss the reality of the situation and maybe even DO something to reduce it, instead of just watching it rise.
> 
> 2. So, what? We are just supposed to ignore the rise is rape numbers, because maybe the rape numbers are not good? What about all the other numbers that show a problem? Are they all bad numbers? What about all the anecdotal evidence that we see in situations like Rotherham or Cologne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't ignore the rise in rape numbers, but you also don't jump on spurious relationships and start demonizing an entire group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A serious and honest appraisal of a entire group of people, based not on one crime report, but decades of similar reports around the world, tons of anecdotal evidence, and reasoned analysis,
> 
> is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> We should have had a discussion about the likely effect of large scale muslim immigration BEFORE we did it.
> 
> 
> When we didn't we should have had that debate, once we started seeing what the effects were.
> 
> 
> We didn't because people on the left demagogued all such attempts with cries of "racism".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now? Now, it's WAY past that time. Time to act.
> 
> 
> DEPORT THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you fools are demonizing and entire group of people with excuses with little to no validity just because you fear people who are different than you.  It's sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's just a repeat of your point, which I just addressed.
> 
> 
> Not all "differences" are good, or even neutral. Some are bad.
> 
> 
> We have seen that Islamic immigrants, as a group, have a very "different" view of women, and rape.
> 
> 
> That's not demonizing them. That's dealing honestly with the "difference".
> 
> 
> 
> THe girls of ROtherham paid the price for people like you shutting down all policy debate on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> For one, small, limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet again you display your lack of concern for rape victims.  You havent mentioned one incident that didnt involve Muslims. You and your ill informed ilk are exploiting crime for political ends. Right wing trash.
Click to expand...



Rapes that don't involve Muslims are rarely political. 

Because no one rushes forth to defend the rapists.


As I have repeatedly explained to you.


Why are you pretending that I did not?



I want policy to reduce crime numbers. This is consistent with all my other political positions across the board.




YOu are supporting policies that will lead to ever increasing numbers of rapes.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lewdog said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't ignore the rise in rape numbers, but you also don't jump on spurious relationships and start demonizing an entire group of people.
> 
> 
> 
> Rapists are "an entire group" of people, yet you don't want to demonize them because apparently a lot of them are Muslims. That's weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't understand what an entire group of people is.  Rapist are a hodgepodge of different races, genders, and different sexual orientations.
> 
> Pretty wild how you continue to try and push your agenda of celebrating the rise in reported rapes.
> 
> What in your life has a Muslim done to you to make you hate them so damn much?
Click to expand...

How many children must be sacrificed on your alter of political correctness to satisfy you?

  Why do you hate western liberalism with the intensity that you do? You must lead a very unfulfilling life to throw in your lot with the primitives hell bent on extinguishing humanistic values forever.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't ignore the rise in rape numbers, but you also don't jump on spurious relationships and start demonizing an entire group of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A serious and honest appraisal of a entire group of people, based not on one crime report, but decades of similar reports around the world, tons of anecdotal evidence, and reasoned analysis,
> 
> is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> We should have had a discussion about the likely effect of large scale muslim immigration BEFORE we did it.
> 
> 
> When we didn't we should have had that debate, once we started seeing what the effects were.
> 
> 
> We didn't because people on the left demagogued all such attempts with cries of "racism".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now? Now, it's WAY past that time. Time to act.
> 
> 
> DEPORT THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you fools are demonizing and entire group of people with excuses with little to no validity just because you fear people who are different than you.  It's sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's just a repeat of your point, which I just addressed.
> 
> 
> Not all "differences" are good, or even neutral. Some are bad.
> 
> 
> We have seen that Islamic immigrants, as a group, have a very "different" view of women, and rape.
> 
> 
> That's not demonizing them. That's dealing honestly with the "difference".
> 
> 
> 
> THe girls of ROtherham paid the price for people like you shutting down all policy debate on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> For one, small, limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet again you display your lack of concern for rape victims.  You havent mentioned one incident that didnt involve Muslims. You and your ill informed ilk are exploiting crime for political ends. Right wing trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rapes that don't involve Muslims are rarely political.
> 
> Because no one rushes forth to defend the rapists.
> 
> 
> As I have repeatedly explained to you.
> 
> 
> Why are you pretending that I did not?
> 
> 
> 
> I want policy to reduce crime numbers. This is consistent with all my other political positions across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are supporting policies that will lead to ever increasing numbers of rapes.
Click to expand...

No. You have no honourable intent. You focus on the crimes of a few to demonise the many. You are a hypocritical piece of shit. But dont let that get you down. There are plenty of you low information shits out there.


----------



## Tilly

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never seen anyone defend rape. You are so dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do it all the time, when you deflect, minimize, deny, counter attack, on the issue of Muslim Rape.
> 
> Those are all forms of defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's almost cute how these useful idiots call people names for opposing rape as an instrument of cultural dominance and then try to clam they aren't defending the culture responsible for the behavior in question.
> 
> The little trained monkeys have no self awareness whatsoever. All they know is that hey are required to defend the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont give a fuck about rape unless you can pin it on a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Normally rape is not controversial, because normally no one defends it.
> 
> 
> Muslim rape is controversial, because people like you defend it.
Click to expand...

Bingo!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> [
> No. You have no honourable intent. You focus on the crimes of a few to demonise the many. You are a hypocritical piece of shit. But dont let that get you down. There are plenty of you low information shits out there.




 Yeah, after all, they are only British women and children getting raped and so they don't count.

 Just thank your lucky stars it isn't Muslim women getting raped by the British! You would be all over that one like shit on stink!


----------



## Tilly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> No. You have no honourable intent. You focus on the crimes of a few to demonise the many. You are a hypocritical piece of shit. But dont let that get you down. There are plenty of you low information shits out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, after all, they are only British women and children getting raped and so they don't count.
> 
> Just thank your lucky stars it isn't Muslim women getting raped by the British! You would be all over that one like shit on stink!
Click to expand...

Yes, he’d be making thread after thread and frothing at the mouth if that were to happen!

He spent an awful lot of time insisting (lying) that the Rotherham Pakistani grooming paedo rape gangs weren’t Pakistani, weren’t muslims, and that the issue had absolutely nothing to do with Islam, hate or racism. 

Not a single word of sympathy for the CHILDREN that were groomed, drugged, raped, gang raped and even set on fire by his pet pigs. 

He’s made endless posts about the American kids that were shot, but said nothing about all the kids killed in Islamic terror attacks in Manchester and Nice.  He not only doesn’t care about the victims of Islamic crimes - not even the children and women who are raped, but he comes up with ridiculous excuses in order to defend them. He is one sick ass.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> No. You have no honourable intent. You focus on the crimes of a few to demonise the many. You are a hypocritical piece of shit. But dont let that get you down. There are plenty of you low information shits out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, after all, they are only British women and children getting raped and so they don't count.
> 
> Just thank your lucky stars it isn't Muslim women getting raped by the British! You would be all over that one like shit on stink!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he’d be making thread after thread and frothing at the mouth if that were to happen!
> 
> He spent an awful lot of time insisting (lying) that the Rotherham Pakistani grooming paedo rape gangs weren’t Pakistani, weren’t muslims, and that the issue had absolutely nothing to do with Islam, hate or racism.
> 
> Not a single word of sympathy for the CHILDREN that were groomed, drugged, raped, gang raped and even set on fire by his pet pigs.
> 
> He’s made endless posts about the American kids that were shot, but said nothing about all the kids killed in Islamic terror attacks in Manchester and Nice.  He not only doesn’t care about the victims of Islamic crimes - not even the children and women who are raped, but he comes up with ridiculous excuses in order to defend them. He is one sick ass.
Click to expand...



 I have often thought that religious fervor crosses the line into mental illness at some point.  The same goes in regards to the defense of Islam by these (supposedly) non Muslims.  

 The grand inquisitor holds up two fingers and demands they see three, and these morons don't even have to be tortured to swear up and down that there are really three.


----------



## Lastamender

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or they have more women reporting these things now.  Since half of all rapes go unreported, you wonder why they bother.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easier to tell the women to cover up or do not go out. That is what they have done in Sweden, Germany, and France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Otherwise that scary Muslim Mendy thinks is hiding in his closet will get them!!!!
Click to expand...

Pretty dumb thing to say. If rapes are unreported how can you include them in a statistic? As far as Muslims in my closet.
*Proof of what Islam teaches or what the Quran says is not based on what the majority of Muslims choose to do*.
Remember that, then you will know something about this problem, because you know 0 now.


----------



## Lastamender

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A serious and honest appraisal of a entire group of people, based not on one crime report, but decades of similar reports around the world, tons of anecdotal evidence, and reasoned analysis,
> 
> is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> We should have had a discussion about the likely effect of large scale muslim immigration BEFORE we did it.
> 
> 
> When we didn't we should have had that debate, once we started seeing what the effects were.
> 
> 
> We didn't because people on the left demagogued all such attempts with cries of "racism".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now? Now, it's WAY past that time. Time to act.
> 
> 
> DEPORT THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you fools are demonizing and entire group of people with excuses with little to no validity just because you fear people who are different than you.  It's sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's just a repeat of your point, which I just addressed.
> 
> 
> Not all "differences" are good, or even neutral. Some are bad.
> 
> 
> We have seen that Islamic immigrants, as a group, have a very "different" view of women, and rape.
> 
> 
> That's not demonizing them. That's dealing honestly with the "difference".
> 
> 
> 
> THe girls of ROtherham paid the price for people like you shutting down all policy debate on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> For one, small, limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet again you display your lack of concern for rape victims.  You havent mentioned one incident that didnt involve Muslims. You and your ill informed ilk are exploiting crime for political ends. Right wing trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rapes that don't involve Muslims are rarely political.
> 
> Because no one rushes forth to defend the rapists.
> 
> 
> As I have repeatedly explained to you.
> 
> 
> Why are you pretending that I did not?
> 
> 
> 
> I want policy to reduce crime numbers. This is consistent with all my other political positions across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are supporting policies that will lead to ever increasing numbers of rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You have no honourable intent. You focus on the crimes of a few to demonise the many. You are a hypocritical piece of shit. But dont let that get you down. There are plenty of you low information shits out there.
Click to expand...


So few in number, and 1,500 girls were raped and groomed. How can you even type the word "honor"?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

An


Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you fools are demonizing and entire group of people with excuses with little to no validity just because you fear people who are different than you.  It's sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's just a repeat of your point, which I just addressed.
> 
> 
> Not all "differences" are good, or even neutral. Some are bad.
> 
> 
> We have seen that Islamic immigrants, as a group, have a very "different" view of women, and rape.
> 
> 
> That's not demonizing them. That's dealing honestly with the "difference".
> 
> 
> 
> THe girls of ROtherham paid the price for people like you shutting down all policy debate on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> For one, small, limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet again you display your lack of concern for rape victims.  You havent mentioned one incident that didnt involve Muslims. You and your ill informed ilk are exploiting crime for political ends. Right wing trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rapes that don't involve Muslims are rarely political.
> 
> Because no one rushes forth to defend the rapists.
> 
> 
> As I have repeatedly explained to you.
> 
> 
> Why are you pretending that I did not?
> 
> 
> 
> I want policy to reduce crime numbers. This is consistent with all my other political positions across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are supporting policies that will lead to ever increasing numbers of rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You have no honourable intent. You focus on the crimes of a few to demonise the many. You are a hypocritical piece of shit. But dont let that get you down. There are plenty of you low information shits out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So few in number, and 1,500 girls were raped and groomed. How can you even type the word "honor"?
Click to expand...




Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you fools are demonizing and entire group of people with excuses with little to no validity just because you fear people who are different than you.  It's sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's just a repeat of your point, which I just addressed.
> 
> 
> Not all "differences" are good, or even neutral. Some are bad.
> 
> 
> We have seen that Islamic immigrants, as a group, have a very "different" view of women, and rape.
> 
> 
> That's not demonizing them. That's dealing honestly with the "difference".
> 
> 
> 
> THe girls of ROtherham paid the price for people like you shutting down all policy debate on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> For one, small, limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet again you display your lack of concern for rape victims.  You havent mentioned one incident that didnt involve Muslims. You and your ill informed ilk are exploiting crime for political ends. Right wing trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rapes that don't involve Muslims are rarely political.
> 
> Because no one rushes forth to defend the rapists.
> 
> 
> As I have repeatedly explained to you.
> 
> 
> Why are you pretending that I did not?
> 
> 
> 
> I want policy to reduce crime numbers. This is consistent with all my other political positions across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are supporting policies that will lead to ever increasing numbers of rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You have no honourable intent. You focus on the crimes of a few to demonise the many. You are a hypocritical piece of shit. But dont let that get you down. There are plenty of you low information shits out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So few in number, and 1,500 girls were raped and groomed. How can you even type the word "honor"?
Click to expand...

And that is just the number on Rotherham, alone. The number of child rapes throughout all of Britain must be staggering. 

Considering his degree of mental instability, I think when he uses the term honor, he means the children should now be killed for Islamic honor. After all, they are now tainted by having been raped.


----------



## Lastamender

Dogmaphobe said:


> An
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's just a repeat of your point, which I just addressed.
> 
> 
> Not all "differences" are good, or even neutral. Some are bad.
> 
> 
> We have seen that Islamic immigrants, as a group, have a very "different" view of women, and rape.
> 
> 
> That's not demonizing them. That's dealing honestly with the "difference".
> 
> 
> 
> THe girls of ROtherham paid the price for people like you shutting down all policy debate on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> For one, small, limited example.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again you display your lack of concern for rape victims.  You havent mentioned one incident that didnt involve Muslims. You and your ill informed ilk are exploiting crime for political ends. Right wing trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rapes that don't involve Muslims are rarely political.
> 
> Because no one rushes forth to defend the rapists.
> 
> 
> As I have repeatedly explained to you.
> 
> 
> Why are you pretending that I did not?
> 
> 
> 
> I want policy to reduce crime numbers. This is consistent with all my other political positions across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are supporting policies that will lead to ever increasing numbers of rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You have no honourable intent. You focus on the crimes of a few to demonise the many. You are a hypocritical piece of shit. But dont let that get you down. There are plenty of you low information shits out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So few in number, and 1,500 girls were raped and groomed. How can you even type the word "honor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's just a repeat of your point, which I just addressed.
> 
> 
> Not all "differences" are good, or even neutral. Some are bad.
> 
> 
> We have seen that Islamic immigrants, as a group, have a very "different" view of women, and rape.
> 
> 
> That's not demonizing them. That's dealing honestly with the "difference".
> 
> 
> 
> THe girls of ROtherham paid the price for people like you shutting down all policy debate on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> For one, small, limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet again you display your lack of concern for rape victims.  You havent mentioned one incident that didnt involve Muslims. You and your ill informed ilk are exploiting crime for political ends. Right wing trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rapes that don't involve Muslims are rarely political.
> 
> Because no one rushes forth to defend the rapists.
> 
> 
> As I have repeatedly explained to you.
> 
> 
> Why are you pretending that I did not?
> 
> 
> 
> I want policy to reduce crime numbers. This is consistent with all my other political positions across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are supporting policies that will lead to ever increasing numbers of rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You have no honourable intent. You focus on the crimes of a few to demonise the many. You are a hypocritical piece of shit. But dont let that get you down. There are plenty of you low information shits out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So few in number, and 1,500 girls were raped and groomed. How can you even type the word "honor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is just the number on Rotherham, alone. The number of child rapes throughout all of Britain must be staggering.
> 
> Considering his degree of mental instability, I think when he uses the term honor, he means the children should now be killed for Islamic honor. After all, they are now tainted by having been raped.
Click to expand...


I don't think Tommy is unstable, he is just a loud mouthed coward.


----------



## Tilly

*Grooming gangs abused more than 700 women and girls around Newcastle after police appeared to punish victims*
'Sexual exploitation is happening in towns and cities across the country,' serious case review warns


Lizzie Dearden Home Affairs Correspondent
@lizziedearden
Friday 23 February 2018 13:30 GMT







A total of 17 men and one woman have been convicted of offences including rape, sexual abuse, supplying drugs and trafficking for sexual exploitation in a series of trials over the Newcastle case PA


Grooming gangs abused more than 700 women and girls around Newcastle with “arrogant persistence” *after police appeared to punish victims while letting the perpetrators walk free, a case review has found.*

The report into the response by authorities to child sexual exploitation found that before a large-scale police operation was launched in 2014, officers’ actions were sending an “unhelpful” message to perpetrators.

It warned that abusers are still preying on girls across the UK, and called for urgent action from the Government

victims while letting the perpetrators walk free, a case review has found.

The report into the response by authorities to child sexual exploitation found that before a large-scale police operation was launched in 2014, officers’ actions were sending an “unhelpful” message to perpetrators.

It warned that abusers are still preying on girls across the UK, and called for urgent action from the Government


*Investigators said the abuse could not be stopped without work to understand the profiles, motivations and cultural influences of perpetrators, after finding similarities with grooming in Rotherham, Rochdale and Oxford...

*
Police still up to their old tricks. They seem to have learned nothing from Rotherham*.

Police appeared to punish grooming gang victims, report says*


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lastamender said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> An
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again you display your lack of concern for rape victims.  You havent mentioned one incident that didnt involve Muslims. You and your ill informed ilk are exploiting crime for political ends. Right wing trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapes that don't involve Muslims are rarely political.
> 
> Because no one rushes forth to defend the rapists.
> 
> 
> As I have repeatedly explained to you.
> 
> 
> Why are you pretending that I did not?
> 
> 
> 
> I want policy to reduce crime numbers. This is consistent with all my other political positions across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are supporting policies that will lead to ever increasing numbers of rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You have no honourable intent. You focus on the crimes of a few to demonise the many. You are a hypocritical piece of shit. But dont let that get you down. There are plenty of you low information shits out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So few in number, and 1,500 girls were raped and groomed. How can you even type the word "honor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again you display your lack of concern for rape victims.  You havent mentioned one incident that didnt involve Muslims. You and your ill informed ilk are exploiting crime for political ends. Right wing trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rapes that don't involve Muslims are rarely political.
> 
> Because no one rushes forth to defend the rapists.
> 
> 
> As I have repeatedly explained to you.
> 
> 
> Why are you pretending that I did not?
> 
> 
> 
> I want policy to reduce crime numbers. This is consistent with all my other political positions across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are supporting policies that will lead to ever increasing numbers of rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You have no honourable intent. You focus on the crimes of a few to demonise the many. You are a hypocritical piece of shit. But dont let that get you down. There are plenty of you low information shits out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So few in number, and 1,500 girls were raped and groomed. How can you even type the word "honor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is just the number on Rotherham, alone. The number of child rapes throughout all of Britain must be staggering.
> 
> Considering his degree of mental instability, I think when he uses the term honor, he means the children should now be killed for Islamic honor. After all, they are now tainted by having been raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Tommy is unstable, he is just a loud mouthed coward.
Click to expand...



Well, yeah.  He's a slimy little Quisling.

.....but he's also unstable


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> Rape normally doesn't have defenders, like when Muslims do it.
> 
> A white rapist? All the whites would clap and cheer as he gets arrested and sent to jail.
> 
> 
> Muslims? People like you prevent the obvious and sensible response.
> 
> 
> Deport them all.



KKKorrel, you see the problem here? 

A white person rapes, he gets arrested and sent to jail. 

A Muslim rapes, you want to deport ALL the Muslims. 

Okay, maybe if we deport all the white males, first.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> How many children must be sacrificed on your alter of political correctness to satisfy you?
> 
> Why do you hate western liberalism with the intensity that you do? You must lead a very unfulfilling life to throw in your lot with the primitives hell bent on extinguishing humanistic values forever.



Good question.  How many children have come back in body bags from Iraq and Afghanistan fighting for the Jews and the Oil Companies? 

The thing about "humanistic values" is that Christians have slaughtered far more people over the centuries than Muslims have.  The conquest of the America, the slave trade, two world wars, the inquisition,t he holocaust, crusades.   

All brought to you by Jesus.  

(Waiting for the "No True Scotsman Fallacy" any minute now.)


----------



## JoeB131

Tilly said:


> *Grooming gangs abused more than 700 women and girls around Newcastle after police appeared to punish victims*
> 'Sexual exploitation is happening in towns and cities across the country,' serious case review warns



so there were an angry gang of hairdressers?


----------



## Lastamender

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many children must be sacrificed on your alter of political correctness to satisfy you?
> 
> Why do you hate western liberalism with the intensity that you do? You must lead a very unfulfilling life to throw in your lot with the primitives hell bent on extinguishing humanistic values forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.  How many children have come back in body bags from Iraq and Afghanistan fighting for the Jews and the Oil Companies?
> 
> The thing about "humanistic values" is that Christians have slaughtered far more people over the centuries than Muslims have.  The conquest of the America, the slave trade, two world wars, the inquisition,t he holocaust, crusades.
> 
> All brought to you by Jesus.
> 
> (Waiting for the "No True Scotsman Fallacy" any minute now.)
Click to expand...




JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many children must be sacrificed on your alter of political correctness to satisfy you?
> 
> Why do you hate western liberalism with the intensity that you do? You must lead a very unfulfilling life to throw in your lot with the primitives hell bent on extinguishing humanistic values forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.  How many children have come back in body bags from Iraq and Afghanistan fighting for the Jews and the Oil Companies?
> 
> The thing about "humanistic values" is that Christians have slaughtered far more people over the centuries than Muslims have.  The conquest of the America, the slave trade, two world wars, the inquisition,t he holocaust, crusades.
> 
> All brought to you by Jesus.
> 
> (Waiting for the "No True Scotsman Fallacy" any minute now.)
Click to expand...

The slave trade belongs to Islam, they were hands down the most prolific slavers. The Inquisition only killed 2, 000 to 3,000 people in the 350 years it lasted. The two world wars had nothing to do with Christianity. The Holocaust had nothing to do with Christianity either.

Muslims allied with Hitler.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lastamender said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many children must be sacrificed on your alter of political correctness to satisfy you?
> 
> Why do you hate western liberalism with the intensity that you do? You must lead a very unfulfilling life to throw in your lot with the primitives hell bent on extinguishing humanistic values forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.  How many children have come back in body bags from Iraq and Afghanistan fighting for the Jews and the Oil Companies?
> 
> The thing about "humanistic values" is that Christians have slaughtered far more people over the centuries than Muslims have.  The conquest of the America, the slave trade, two world wars, the inquisition,t he holocaust, crusades.
> 
> All brought to you by Jesus.
> 
> (Waiting for the "No True Scotsman Fallacy" any minute now.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many children must be sacrificed on your alter of political correctness to satisfy you?
> 
> Why do you hate western liberalism with the intensity that you do? You must lead a very unfulfilling life to throw in your lot with the primitives hell bent on extinguishing humanistic values forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question.  How many children have come back in body bags from Iraq and Afghanistan fighting for the Jews and the Oil Companies?
> 
> The thing about "humanistic values" is that Christians have slaughtered far more people over the centuries than Muslims have.  The conquest of the America, the slave trade, two world wars, the inquisition,t he holocaust, crusades.
> 
> All brought to you by Jesus.
> 
> (Waiting for the "No True Scotsman Fallacy" any minute now.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The slave trade belongs to Islam, they were hands down the most prolific slavers. The Inquisition only killed 2, 000 to 3,000 people in the 350 years it lasted. The two world wars had nothing to do with Christianity. The Holocaust had nothing to do with Christianity either.
> 
> Muslims allied with Hitler.
Click to expand...


The repulsive troll doesn't care about any of that.  All it knows is that it stands in solidarity with knuckle-dragging Islamists and it supports their rape, it supports their terrorism, and it supports their genocidal hatred of Jews.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JoeB131 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Grooming gangs abused more than 700 women and girls around Newcastle after police appeared to punish victims*
> 'Sexual exploitation is happening in towns and cities across the country,' serious case review warns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so there were an angry gang of hairdressers?
Click to expand...


Just look at the subhuman making fun out of the rape of children.

That makes three now on record as deriving mirth from child rape.


----------



## Lastamender

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many children must be sacrificed on your alter of political correctness to satisfy you?
> 
> Why do you hate western liberalism with the intensity that you do? You must lead a very unfulfilling life to throw in your lot with the primitives hell bent on extinguishing humanistic values forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.  How many children have come back in body bags from Iraq and Afghanistan fighting for the Jews and the Oil Companies?
> 
> The thing about "humanistic values" is that Christians have slaughtered far more people over the centuries than Muslims have.  The conquest of the America, the slave trade, two world wars, the inquisition,t he holocaust, crusades.
> 
> All brought to you by Jesus.
> 
> (Waiting for the "No True Scotsman Fallacy" any minute now.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many children must be sacrificed on your alter of political correctness to satisfy you?
> 
> Why do you hate western liberalism with the intensity that you do? You must lead a very unfulfilling life to throw in your lot with the primitives hell bent on extinguishing humanistic values forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question.  How many children have come back in body bags from Iraq and Afghanistan fighting for the Jews and the Oil Companies?
> 
> The thing about "humanistic values" is that Christians have slaughtered far more people over the centuries than Muslims have.  The conquest of the America, the slave trade, two world wars, the inquisition,t he holocaust, crusades.
> 
> All brought to you by Jesus.
> 
> (Waiting for the "No True Scotsman Fallacy" any minute now.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The slave trade belongs to Islam, they were hands down the most prolific slavers. The Inquisition only killed 2, 000 to 3,000 people in the 350 years it lasted. The two world wars had nothing to do with Christianity. The Holocaust had nothing to do with Christianity either.
> 
> Muslims allied with Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The repulsive troll doesn't care about any of that.  All it knows is that it stands in solidarity with knuckle-dragging Islamists and it supports their rape, it supports their terrorism, and it supports their genocidal hatred of Jews.
Click to expand...


He's knows very little about history. And any self respecting Scotsman would knock him on his ass.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> *Grooming gangs abused more than 700 women and girls around Newcastle after police appeared to punish victims*
> 'Sexual exploitation is happening in towns and cities across the country,' serious case review warns
> 
> 
> Lizzie Dearden Home Affairs Correspondent
> @lizziedearden
> Friday 23 February 2018 13:30 GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A total of 17 men and one woman have been convicted of offences including rape, sexual abuse, supplying drugs and trafficking for sexual exploitation in a series of trials over the Newcastle case PA
> 
> 
> Grooming gangs abused more than 700 women and girls around Newcastle with “arrogant persistence” *after police appeared to punish victims while letting the perpetrators walk free, a case review has found.*
> 
> The report into the response by authorities to child sexual exploitation found that before a large-scale police operation was launched in 2014, officers’ actions were sending an “unhelpful” message to perpetrators.
> 
> It warned that abusers are still preying on girls across the UK, and called for urgent action from the Government
> 
> victims while letting the perpetrators walk free, a case review has found.
> 
> The report into the response by authorities to child sexual exploitation found that before a large-scale police operation was launched in 2014, officers’ actions were sending an “unhelpful” message to perpetrators.
> 
> It warned that abusers are still preying on girls across the UK, and called for urgent action from the Government
> 
> 
> *Investigators said the abuse could not be stopped without work to understand the profiles, motivations and cultural influences of perpetrators, after finding similarities with grooming in Rotherham, Rochdale and Oxford...
> 
> *
> Police still up to their old tricks. They seem to have learned nothing from Rotherham*.
> 
> Police appeared to punish grooming gang victims, report says*



Tilly a friend of mine send me this article in my email, did you hear about this below disturbing situation? Of course if you did not have Islamic Schools and Islamic teachers in Britain you could avoid this, also this was caught but how many of his ilk are doing the same thing and not yet caught? That makes it very very disturbing.











Terrorist 'teacher' who trained 'army of children' to carry out attacks faces jail


----------



## JoeB131

Lastamender said:


> The slave trade belongs to Islam, they were hands down the most prolific slavers. The Inquisition only killed 2, 000 to 3,000 people in the 350 years it lasted. The two world wars had nothing to do with Christianity. The Holocaust had nothing to do with Christianity either.



Okay, buddy, it wasn't Muslims loading those ships full of dying black people across the ocean. That was white folks.  

The Nazis wore belt buckles during the Holocaust that said, "Gott Mit Uns" ("God's with us"), not "Allah Akbar"   



Dogmaphobe said:


> The repulsive troll doesn't care about any of that. All it knows is that it stands in solidarity with knuckle-dragging Islamists and it supports their rape, it supports their terrorism, and it supports their genocidal hatred of Jews.



No, I just realize NONE OF THOSE THINGS ARE MY PROBLEM.  They aren't America's problems, either.  

But people like you are willing to sign up America's sons and daughter to fight for the Jews and the Oil Companies.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> Just look at the subhuman making fun out of the rape of children.
> 
> That makes three now on record as deriving mirth from child rape.



Oh, it's too hilarious watching you guys get all upset about these imaginary stories.


----------



## JoeB131

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly a friend of mine send me this article in my email, did you hear about this below disturbing situation? Of course if you did not have Islamic Schools and Islamic teachers in Britain you could avoid this, also this was caught but how many of his ilk are doing the same thing and not yet caught? That makes it very very disturbing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly a friend of mine send me this article in my email, did you hear about this below disturbing situation? Of course if you did not have Islamic Schools and Islamic teachers in Britain you could avoid this, also this was caught but how many of his ilk are doing the same thing and not yet caught? That makes it very very disturbing.
Click to expand...


^^^^ This:


----------



## Synthaholic

Lastamender said:


> *Doh? Rape up 20% In London*


And I was only there for 2 weeks!


----------



## miketx

Synthaholic said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doh? Rape up 20% In London*
> 
> 
> 
> And I was only there for 2 weeks!  View attachment 179979
Click to expand...

How much was you raped? Or did you raped?


----------



## Synthaholic

miketx said:


> How much was you raped? Or did you raped?


You're a retard.  You know that, don't you?


----------



## miketx

Synthaholic said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much was you raped? Or did you raped?
> 
> 
> 
> You're a retard.  You know that, don't you?
Click to expand...

I cannot speak to your point, as I was genuflecting on your two weeks spent in a foreign land and could not see which way you were going. Perhaps it's just a pablum of differences that keeps the roads apart, no?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much was you raped? Or did you raped?
> 
> 
> 
> You're a retard.  You know that, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot speak to your point, as I was genuflecting on your two weeks spent in a foreign land and could not see which way you were going. Perhaps it's just a pablum of differences that keeps the roads apart, no?
Click to expand...


The Russian Bot Triggered Alert Has Activated


----------



## skye

Rape up 20% in London??????

like somebody said:

"Where is Sherlock Holmes  when you need him?" 

Religion of piss perhaps???  ....... like we don't know.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the subhuman making fun out of the rape of children.
> 
> That makes three now on record as deriving mirth from child rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's too hilarious watching you guys get all upset about these imaginary stories.
Click to expand...



What happened in Rotherham is not imaginary, subhuman.


----------



## miketx

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly a friend of mine segnd me this article in my email, did you hear about this below disturbing situation? Of course if you did not have Islamic Schools and Islamic teachers in Britain you could avoid this, also this was caught but how many of his ilk are doing the same thing and not yet caught? That makes it very very disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote you Funny the below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think cartoons about Suicide Bombs are Funny? So Coyote which is Funnier to you Suicide Bombs or I don't know is rape more Funny? Or are Suicide Bombs and Rape to you as Funny as each other? Why would you Funny the below? Are you an ISIS fan? Was the Islamist suicide bomb in Manchester, England Funny to you? Were the Islamist attacks in Paris and Nice Funny to you? Was September 11th Funny to you?
> 
> When did_ this _become Funny to you? You need to explain this crap Missy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it’s a funny as shit cartoon.  You have to admit, it is funny
Click to expand...

I have the cartoon that is you, systemically.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> What happened in Rotherham is not imaginary, subhuman.



It also wasn't the big deal you made it out to be, Zionist Tool.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the subhuman making fun out of the rape of children.
> 
> That makes three now on record as deriving mirth from child rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's too hilarious watching you guys get all upset about these imaginary stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in Rotherham is not imaginary, subhuman.
Click to expand...


That was the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Grooming gangs abused more than 700 women and girls around Newcastle after police appeared to punish victims*
> 'Sexual exploitation is happening in towns and cities across the country,' serious case review warns
> 
> 
> Lizzie Dearden Home Affairs Correspondent
> @lizziedearden
> Friday 23 February 2018 13:30 GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A total of 17 men and one woman have been convicted of offences including rape, sexual abuse, supplying drugs and trafficking for sexual exploitation in a series of trials over the Newcastle case PA
> 
> 
> Grooming gangs abused more than 700 women and girls around Newcastle with “arrogant persistence” *after police appeared to punish victims while letting the perpetrators walk free, a case review has found.*
> 
> The report into the response by authorities to child sexual exploitation found that before a large-scale police operation was launched in 2014, officers’ actions were sending an “unhelpful” message to perpetrators.
> 
> It warned that abusers are still preying on girls across the UK, and called for urgent action from the Government
> 
> victims while letting the perpetrators walk free, a case review has found.
> 
> The report into the response by authorities to child sexual exploitation found that before a large-scale police operation was launched in 2014, officers’ actions were sending an “unhelpful” message to perpetrators.
> 
> It warned that abusers are still preying on girls across the UK, and called for urgent action from the Government
> 
> 
> *Investigators said the abuse could not be stopped without work to understand the profiles, motivations and cultural influences of perpetrators, after finding similarities with grooming in Rotherham, Rochdale and Oxford...
> 
> *
> Police still up to their old tricks. They seem to have learned nothing from Rotherham*.
> 
> Police appeared to punish grooming gang victims, report says*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly a friend of mine send me this article in my email, did you hear about this below disturbing situation? Of course if you did not have Islamic Schools and Islamic teachers in Britain you could avoid this, also this was caught but how many of his ilk are doing the same thing and not yet caught? That makes it very very disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist 'teacher' who trained 'army of children' to carry out attacks faces jail
Click to expand...

Thank you, Lucy. I hadn’t heard about this. I wish I could say I’m surprised, but.....  We have mosques preaching hate, we have shariah courts  abusing the rights of women, we have bigamy that goes uncontested, and now we have madrassas with terrorist training.
 Oh and it seems (from your article) not even Ofsted can monitor them!

"We [Ofsted] have no ability to inspect out-of-school settings, such as madrassas,


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JoeB131 said:


> It also wasn't the big deal you made it out to be, Zionist Tool.


You are really on Coyote's good side now, subhuman.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> You are really on Coyote's good side now, subhuman.



Okay,dude,whatever you got going on with Coyote, I have to tell you, fighting with the mods never ends well.  

That said, if you hold everyone in a religion responsible for what a few people do, then the Catholics would be in real  trouble over their clergy... which was much more widespread than one town in the UK.


----------



## Mindful

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really on Coyote's good side now, subhuman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,dude,whatever you got going on with Coyote, I have to tell you, fighting with the mods never ends well.
> 
> That said, if you hold everyone in a religion responsible for what a few people do, then the Catholics would be in real  trouble over their clergy... which was much more widespread than one town in the UK.
Click to expand...


I'm not too keen on moral relativism.


----------



## JoeB131

Mindful said:


> I'm not too keen on moral relativism.



Sure you are, when it's your side.  

You see, by the logic of the Islamophobes here, the entire Catholic community should be held accountable for the pedophile priests.  We all kind of knew it was going on... we even used to joke about it when I was a catholic school student back in the 1970's.  

I think the Church and the catholic community should have realized they had a problem earlier, but the kind of blanket comdenation Dogmaphobe wants is a little silly.


----------



## Mindful

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too keen on moral relativism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you are, when it's your side.
> 
> You see, by the logic of the Islamophobes here, the entire Catholic community should be held accountable for the pedophile priests.  We all kind of knew it was going on... we even used to joke about it when I was a catholic school student back in the 1970's.
> 
> I think the Church and the catholic community should have realized they had a problem earlier, but the kind of blanket comdenation Dogmaphobe wants is a little silly.
Click to expand...


My side? What side is that then?

The narrative has changed to Catholic priests?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Grooming gangs abused more than 700 women and girls around Newcastle after police appeared to punish victims*
> 'Sexual exploitation is happening in towns and cities across the country,' serious case review warns
> 
> 
> Lizzie Dearden Home Affairs Correspondent
> @lizziedearden
> Friday 23 February 2018 13:30 GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A total of 17 men and one woman have been convicted of offences including rape, sexual abuse, supplying drugs and trafficking for sexual exploitation in a series of trials over the Newcastle case PA
> 
> 
> Grooming gangs abused more than 700 women and girls around Newcastle with “arrogant persistence” *after police appeared to punish victims while letting the perpetrators walk free, a case review has found.*
> 
> The report into the response by authorities to child sexual exploitation found that before a large-scale police operation was launched in 2014, officers’ actions were sending an “unhelpful” message to perpetrators.
> 
> It warned that abusers are still preying on girls across the UK, and called for urgent action from the Government
> 
> victims while letting the perpetrators walk free, a case review has found.
> 
> The report into the response by authorities to child sexual exploitation found that before a large-scale police operation was launched in 2014, officers’ actions were sending an “unhelpful” message to perpetrators.
> 
> It warned that abusers are still preying on girls across the UK, and called for urgent action from the Government
> 
> 
> *Investigators said the abuse could not be stopped without work to understand the profiles, motivations and cultural influences of perpetrators, after finding similarities with grooming in Rotherham, Rochdale and Oxford...
> 
> *
> Police still up to their old tricks. They seem to have learned nothing from Rotherham*.
> 
> Police appeared to punish grooming gang victims, report says*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly a friend of mine send me this article in my email, did you hear about this below disturbing situation? Of course if you did not have Islamic Schools and Islamic teachers in Britain you could avoid this, also this was caught but how many of his ilk are doing the same thing and not yet caught? That makes it very very disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist 'teacher' who trained 'army of children' to carry out attacks faces jail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Lucy. I hadn’t heard about this. I wish I could say I’m surprised, but.....  We have mosques preaching hate, we have shariah courts  abusing the rights of women, we have bigamy that goes uncontested, and now we have madrassas with terrorist training.
> Oh and it seems (from your article) not even Ofsted can monitor them!
> 
> "We [Ofsted] have no ability to inspect out-of-school settings, such as madrassas,
Click to expand...


I did not know you had Madrassas in Britain before this article and out-of-school settings is what illegal? Or Madrassas not regulated because that would be racist or whatever. From the article is this:

*"We [Ofsted] have no ability to inspect out-of-school settings, such as madrassas, and we believe greater powers in this area could help keep children safe in the future," said Matthew Coffey, Ofsted's deputy chief inspector."*


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too keen on moral relativism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you are, when it's your side.
> 
> You see, by the logic of the Islamophobes here, the entire Catholic community should be held accountable for the pedophile priests.  We all kind of knew it was going on... we even used to joke about it when I was a catholic school student back in the 1970's.
> 
> I think the Church and the catholic community should have realized they had a problem earlier, but the kind of blanket comdenation Dogmaphobe wants is a little silly.
Click to expand...

So that's why you find the rape of children amusing. 

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too keen on moral relativism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you are, when it's your side.
> 
> You see, by the logic of the Islamophobes here, the entire Catholic community should be held accountable for the pedophile priests.  We all kind of knew it was going on... we even used to joke about it when I was a catholic school student back in the 1970's.
> 
> I think the Church and the catholic community should have realized they had a problem earlier, but the kind of blanket comdenation Dogmaphobe wants is a little silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My side? What side is that then?
> 
> The narrative has changed to Catholic priests?
Click to expand...

You are on the side of human decency. 

I thought that one was obvious.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too keen on moral relativism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you are, when it's your side.
> 
> You see, by the logic of the Islamophobes here, the entire Catholic community should be held accountable for the pedophile priests.  We all kind of knew it was going on... we even used to joke about it when I was a catholic school student back in the 1970's.
> 
> I think the Church and the catholic community should have realized they had a problem earlier, but the kind of blanket comdenation Dogmaphobe wants is a little silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My side? What side is that then?
> 
> The narrative has changed to Catholic priests?
Click to expand...


*"My side? What side is that then?"*

I do not know, but my side is this:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too keen on moral relativism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you are, when it's your side.
> 
> You see, by the logic of the Islamophobes here, the entire Catholic community should be held accountable for the pedophile priests.  We all kind of knew it was going on... we even used to joke about it when I was a catholic school student back in the 1970's.
> 
> I think the Church and the catholic community should have realized they had a problem earlier, but the kind of blanket comdenation Dogmaphobe wants is a little silly.
Click to expand...


STFU in the Future this below is how we are going to deal with your ilk:


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lastamender said:


> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
Click to expand...


If you understand rape statistics, you'll realized that often spikes in rapes are often because MORE PEOPLE are REPORTING rapes. It doesn't necessarily mean there are more rapes.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> So that's why you find the rape of children amusing.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.



Naw, it was hilarious because the whole community knew what these guys were.  That's how they got in the priesthood to start with... they shipped them off to seminary the minute they started singing show tunes. 

And then acted all surprised when they hit on teenage boys (the point most of their sexual development was arrested.)


----------



## JoeB131

Lucy Hamilton said:


> STFU in the Future this below is how we are going to deal with your ilk:



Naw, guy, here's how it's going to happen. 

We are going to look back at you Islamophobes in 20 years like we look at the Catholic Panic in the early 20th century.  (Yes, there was an anti-Catholic panic in the 1920's!!!)  We are going to wonder how bigots got such a big say in anything.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU in the Future this below is how we are going to deal with your ilk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, guy, here's how it's going to happen.
> 
> We are going to look back at you Islamophobes in 20 years like we look at the Catholic Panic in the early 20th century.  (Yes, there was an anti-Catholic panic in the 1920's!!!)  We are going to wonder how bigots got such a big say in anything.
Click to expand...


I am Roman Catholic, my family have been Roman Catholic since the 5th Century during Pope Celestine I he became Pope in 422AD, our family archives state that we joined the Roman Church in 424AD so that is 1,591 years we are Roman Catholic so we know all about the Anti-Catholic happenings and persecutions throughout history and many of my Ancestors experienced these situations.

I am not an Islamophobe, I have no Phobia of Islam I just do not agree that Islam is compatible with Western values. Leftists have this bizarro love in with Islam without knowing basically anything about Islam, but it's okay because if the SHTF the Islamists will soon throw all the Leftist Useful Idiots off the rooftops.












Another illustration of how stupid Leftists are you call anyone who is anti-Muslim a racist:






All situations everywhere on this planet throughout history illustrate that Islam only offers one of two things reducing previously advanced nations into Shit Holes or reducing half of a nations peoples ie. women to the status of Third Class Oppressed with minimal rights, of course Leftists being stupid cannot comprehend why we on the Right call you Useful Idiots for your Muslim pets, you insist you are pro-LGBTQ, pro-Women's Rights etc your Muslim pets are fanatically anti-LGBTQ and fanatically anti-Women's Rights, you know this on some subconscious level but chose to put your head in the sand and instead scream that people on the Right are bigots because that fits your simplistic agenda and is easier for you to spew your Talking Points Memos about.

We could use Lebanon as just one example of the result of Islam taking control of a previously Western-type modern nation in the Middle East and reducing it to a Shit Hole:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's why you find the rape of children amusing.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, it was hilarious because the whole community knew what these guys were.  That's how they got in the priesthood to start with... they shipped them off to seminary the minute they started singing show tunes.
> 
> And then acted all surprised when they hit on teenage boys (the point most of their sexual development was arrested.)
Click to expand...


You show me where ANY Pope or ANY Roman Catholic text tells Roman Catholics that we all should agree to Paedophilia and child marriage, you show me ONE Papal Bull in HISTORY that has been issued which says that Paedophilia and child marriage is the OFFICIAL policy of Roman Catholicism....you cannot because there never has been a Papal Bull stating that.

The difference is that Roman Catholicism does not condone or say that sex with children is okay, Islam DOES condone and say sex with children is okay, Roman Catholicism does not approve State Sanctioned Paedophilia, Islam does, this is because in Islam to Muslim men Mohammed is held as being the ideal man, the role model they all emulate and adhere to the teachings of and Mohammed himself was a Paedophile:


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU in the Future this below is how we are going to deal with your ilk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, guy, here's how it's going to happen.
> 
> We are going to look back at you Islamophobes in 20 years like we look at the Catholic Panic in the early 20th century.  (Yes, there was an anti-Catholic panic in the 1920's!!!)  We are going to wonder how bigots got such a big say in anything.
Click to expand...


The 9-11 victims, Fort Hood victims, Orlando victims, the Boston Marathon victims, the San Banardino victims........would disagree
BTW, why don't the left wingers care about the violent bigotry of Islam?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU in the Future this below is how we are going to deal with your ilk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, guy, here's how it's going to happen.
> 
> We are going to look back at you Islamophobes in 20 years like we look at the Catholic Panic in the early 20th century.  (Yes, there was an anti-Catholic panic in the 1920's!!!)  We are going to wonder how bigots got such a big say in anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 9-11 victims, Fort Hood victims, Orlando victims, the Boston Marathon victims, the San Banardino victims........would disagree
> BTW, why don't the left wingers care about the violent bigotry of Islam?
Click to expand...


Not only those victims, but also to disagree would be the victims of Paris, Nice, London Bridge, Manchester Britain, Madrid etc

The Leftists do not care about the violent bigotry of Islam because to do so goes against the narrative of being Pro-Islamist Propagandist, essentially what Leftists and Islamists have in common is that both hate Western Civilisation and despise Western values, they do so for different reasons though, the Islamists because they feel that Western Civilisation is decadent and hedonistic and therefore the opposite of what Sharia dictates, the Islamists themselves agree with US, we say that Islam is incompatible with Western values and the Islamists say that Western values are incompatible with Islam.

The Leftists hate Western Civilisation and despise Western values because essentially of Muh Colonialism and Muh Slave Trade and all that crap, again illustrating that Leftists are stupid and ignorant because ISLAM in the 21st CENTURY ie. NOW is operating a huge Slave Trade and huge Sex Slave Trade but again the Leftists chose to IGNORE this and instead ramble gibberish about Muh Slave Trade that ended more than 200 years ago and ramble gibberish about how it's all Evil Whiteys fault and this is why ALL Western nations need to open their borders to allow unlimited amounts of Third World filth in to reduce First World nations into Third World Shit Holes, which is what is going to happen within 25 years if we do not stop all the Muh Immigration happening.


----------



## JoeB131

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I am Roman Catholic, my family have been Roman Catholic since the 5th Century during Pope Celestine I he became Pope in 422AD, our family archives state that we joined the Roman Church in 424AD so that is 1,591 years we are Roman Catholic so we know all about the Anti-Catholic happenings and persecutions throughout history and many of my Ancestors experienced these situations.



And you know what, Catholics have done a lot more fucked up things than Muslims have done. Inquisitions, crusades, burning heretics and witches.  all manner of screwed up.  



Lucy Hamilton said:


> The difference is that Roman Catholicism does not condone or say that sex with children is okay, Islam DOES condone and say sex with children is okay, Roman Catholicism does not approve State Sanctioned Paedophilia, Islam does, this is because in Islam to Muslim men Mohammed is held as being the ideal man, the role model they all emulate and adhere to the teachings of and Mohammed himself was a Paedophile:



Okay, except the Catholic Church took priests they KNEW were pedophiles and moved them from parish to parish without warning anyone or local law enforcement, and they did this for decades.  So you can go on with your slanders of Islam, but I seem to remember something about glass houses and not throwing stones. 








Lucy Hamilton said:


> I am not an Islamophobe, I have no Phobia of Islam I just do not agree that Islam is compatible with Western values. Leftists have this bizarro love in with Islam without knowing basically anything about Islam, but it's okay because if the SHTF the Islamists will soon throw all the Leftist Useful Idiots off the rooftops.



Yes, Scary Muslims.  The Jews and Oil Companies said so, and you can totally trust them. 

Here's the thing.  Our problem with Islam is not that their belief in a Magic Sky Pixie is any less silly than your belief in a magic sky pixie. It's because we've spent the last 40 years invading, occupying or bombing 17 Islamic nations.  



Lucy Hamilton said:


> All situations everywhere on this planet throughout history illustrate that Islam only offers one of two things reducing previously advanced nations into Shit Holes or reducing half of a nations peoples ie. women to the status of Third Class Oppressed with minimal rights, of course Leftists being stupid cannot comprehend why we on the Right call you Useful Idiots for your Muslim pets, you insist you are pro-LGBTQ, pro-Women's Rights etc your Muslim pets are fanatically anti-LGBTQ and fanatically anti-Women's Rights, you know this on some subconscious level but chose to put your head in the sand and instead scream that people on the Right are bigots because that fits your simplistic agenda and is easier for you to spew your Talking Points Memos about.



Well, it's easy to call you bigots because you do what bigots do. You generalize, you don't really speak from any knowledge, and it's doubtful any of you know any Muslims personally.  

But here's the thing. It's really not any of our business. If the people in those countries want to rise up and have a more secular society (which they have done in Turkey and Indonesia) more power to them. But when we try to go in there and impose OUR values, we just fuck things up. Feminism is nifty, but not at the point of gun.  



Lucy Hamilton said:


> We could use Lebanon as just one example of the result of Islam taking control of a previously Western-type modern nation in the Middle East and reducing it to a Shit Hole:



So you are going to give the Zionists a complete pass on how they contributed to that problem by arming the Chrisitans, right?


----------



## Mindful

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Roman Catholic, my family have been Roman Catholic since the 5th Century during Pope Celestine I he became Pope in 422AD, our family archives state that we joined the Roman Church in 424AD so that is 1,591 years we are Roman Catholic so we know all about the Anti-Catholic happenings and persecutions throughout history and many of my Ancestors experienced these situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know what, Catholics have done a lot more fucked up things than Muslims have done. Inquisitions, crusades, burning heretics and witches.  all manner of screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that Roman Catholicism does not condone or say that sex with children is okay, Islam DOES condone and say sex with children is okay, Roman Catholicism does not approve State Sanctioned Paedophilia, Islam does, this is because in Islam to Muslim men Mohammed is held as being the ideal man, the role model they all emulate and adhere to the teachings of and Mohammed himself was a Paedophile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, except the Catholic Church took priests they KNEW were pedophiles and moved them from parish to parish without warning anyone or local law enforcement, and they did this for decades.  So you can go on with your slanders of Islam, but I seem to remember something about glass houses and not throwing stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an Islamophobe, I have no Phobia of Islam I just do not agree that Islam is compatible with Western values. Leftists have this bizarro love in with Islam without knowing basically anything about Islam, but it's okay because if the SHTF the Islamists will soon throw all the Leftist Useful Idiots off the rooftops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Scary Muslims.  The Jews and Oil Companies said so, and you can totally trust them.
> 
> Here's the thing.  Our problem with Islam is not that their belief in a Magic Sky Pixie is any less silly than your belief in a magic sky pixie. It's because we've spent the last 40 years invading, occupying or bombing 17 Islamic nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> All situations everywhere on this planet throughout history illustrate that Islam only offers one of two things reducing previously advanced nations into Shit Holes or reducing half of a nations peoples ie. women to the status of Third Class Oppressed with minimal rights, of course Leftists being stupid cannot comprehend why we on the Right call you Useful Idiots for your Muslim pets, you insist you are pro-LGBTQ, pro-Women's Rights etc your Muslim pets are fanatically anti-LGBTQ and fanatically anti-Women's Rights, you know this on some subconscious level but chose to put your head in the sand and instead scream that people on the Right are bigots because that fits your simplistic agenda and is easier for you to spew your Talking Points Memos about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's easy to call you bigots because you do what bigots do. You generalize, you don't really speak from any knowledge, and it's doubtful any of you know any Muslims personally.
> 
> But here's the thing. It's really not any of our business. If the people in those countries want to rise up and have a more secular society (which they have done in Turkey and Indonesia) more power to them. But when we try to go in there and impose OUR values, we just fuck things up. Feminism is nifty, but not at the point of gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could use Lebanon as just one example of the result of Islam taking control of a previously Western-type modern nation in the Middle East and reducing it to a Shit Hole:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are going to give the Zionists a complete pass on how they contributed to that problem by arming the Chrisitans, right?
Click to expand...


So when are you  going to get on to the Blood Libels?

And the dastardly deeds of those evil Catholics cancels out the final perfect revelation of Islam?


----------



## JoeB131

Mindful said:


> So when are you going to get on to the Blood Libels?
> 
> And the dastardly deeds of those evil Catholics cancels out the final perfect revelation of Islam?



No, i just point out that it's kind of stupid to say that their religion is worse than your religion. 

frankly, all religion is bad.  

But our problem with the ME isn't about their religion, it's about our dumb policies.  We picked up right where the Europeans left off.


----------



## Mindful

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you going to get on to the Blood Libels?
> 
> And the dastardly deeds of those evil Catholics cancels out the final perfect revelation of Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, i just point out that it's kind of stupid to say that their religion is worse than your religion.
> 
> frankly, all religion is bad.
> 
> But our problem with the ME isn't about their religion, it's about our dumb policies.  We picked up right where the Europeans left off.
Click to expand...


Is anyone talking about 'worse than'? Christianity went through a reformation. No such thing happened with Islam, which is also a political and legal system.

As Lucy pointed out, pedophilia, or whatever you want to call it, is licensed under Islam. Witness the 'marriages'  of little girls to aged men.

That's how it is. It's different. Doesn't fit in with western values and norms.


----------



## Tilly

*Oxfordshire grooming victims may have totalled 373 children*

3 March 2015






Image copyrightTHAMES VALLEY POLICE


The report was published following the jailing in 2013 of seven men, who targeted vulnerable girls and plied them with alcohol and drugs

As many as 373 children may have been targeted for sex by gangs of men in Oxfordshire in the last 16 years, a serious case review found.

The investigation came after a sadistic sex gang of seven men were jailed in 2013for abusing six girls in Oxford, between 2004 and 2012.

Thames Valley Police and Oxfordshire County Council made "many errors" in that case and could have acted sooner.

A victim of the gang said the issue had been "swept under the carpet".

Of the 373 cases, the council said about 50 victims were boys...

..*The report also called for research into why a significant proportion of people convicted in these kind of cases are of "Pakistani and/or Muslim heritage".*

Sex gangs targeted hundreds of girls


----------



## JoeB131

Mindful said:


> Is anyone talking about 'worse than'? Christianity went through a reformation. No such thing happened with Islam, which is also a political and legal system.



Okay, let's look at this bit of craziness.  

Christianity went through a "reformation".  this lead to wars of religion between Catholics and Protestants, such as the Thirty Years War (the bloodiest war in history until WWI happened), the English Civil War, the slaughter of the Huguenots. But, man, they did settle that all important question about whether or not the wafers really turn into Jesus or not. Oh, wait, no, they didn't. The Catholics still think Jesus was made of stale bread.


----------



## JoeB131

Tilly said:


> Oxfordshire grooming victims may have totalled 373 children



Oh, no, not the Grooming Victims...







Tilly said:


> The report was published following the jailing in 2013 of seven men, who targeted vulnerable girls and plied them with alcohol and drugs
> 
> As many as 373 children may have been targeted for sex by gangs of men in Oxfordshire in the last 16 years, a serious case review found.
> 
> The investigation came after a sadistic sex gang of seven men were jailed in 2013for abusing six girls in Oxford, between 2004 and 2012.



Okay, these were seven guys.  There were 1,299,999,993 Muslims who WEREN'T involved in this situation.  

Not that this will stop the Islamophobes from using this for their hate. 

How many Catholic priests were involved in pedophilia?


----------



## JoeB131

Mindful said:


> As Lucy pointed out, pedophilia, or whatever you want to call it, is licensed under Islam. Witness the 'marriages' of little girls to aged men.
> 
> That's how it is. It's different. Doesn't fit in with western values and norms.



Okay, here's the thing.  In some states in this country, you can marry as young as 14.   Up until the 19th century, people getting married at 14 was the norm.  

Just can't get worked up about this.  Especially when the people whining about it the loudest seem more concerned with the oil under the ground these people are standing on than the people themselves.


----------



## Mindful

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone talking about 'worse than'? Christianity went through a reformation. No such thing happened with Islam, which is also a political and legal system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's look at this bit of craziness.
> 
> Christianity went through a "reformation".  this lead to wars of religion between Catholics and Protestants, such as the Thirty Years War (the bloodiest war in history until WWI happened), the English Civil War, the slaughter of the Huguenots. But, man, they did settle that all important question about whether or not the wafers really turn into Jesus or not. Oh, wait, no, they didn't. The Catholics still think Jesus was made of stale bread.
Click to expand...


If they want to believe in Transubstantiation, let them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you going to get on to the Blood Libels?
> 
> And the dastardly deeds of those evil Catholics cancels out the final perfect revelation of Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, i just point out that it's kind of stupid to say that their religion is worse than your religion.
> 
> frankly, all religion is bad.
> 
> But our problem with the ME isn't about their religion, it's about our dumb policies.  We picked up right where the Europeans left off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is anyone talking about 'worse than'? Christianity went through a reformation. No such thing happened with Islam, which is also a political and legal system.
> 
> As Lucy pointed out, pedophilia, or whatever you want to call it, is licensed under Islam. Witness the 'marriages'  of little girls to aged men.
> 
> That's how it is. It's different. Doesn't fit in with western values and norms.
Click to expand...

Why does US have so many child brides?
Now I can see why you keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## JoeB131

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You show me where ANY Pope or ANY Roman Catholic text tells Roman Catholics that we all should agree to Paedophilia and child marriage, you show me ONE Papal Bull in HISTORY that has been issued which says that Paedophilia and child marriage is the OFFICIAL policy of Roman Catholicism....you cannot because there never has been a Papal Bull stating that.



except through most of history, the concept of adulthood generally meant the onset of puberty.  The Pope didn't have to issue a Bull on that.  

Lucrezia Borgia - Wikipedia





Up above is Lucrezia Borgia.  She was the illegitimate Daughter of Pope Alexander VI.  She was born in 1480 and was first promised in marriage when she was 11. When her father became Pope, that agreement was annulled and she was married off to someone else when she was 13.


----------



## Mindful

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Lucy pointed out, pedophilia, or whatever you want to call it, is licensed under Islam. Witness the 'marriages' of little girls to aged men.
> 
> That's how it is. It's different. Doesn't fit in with western values and norms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here's the thing.  In some states in this country, you can marry as young as 14.   Up until the 19th century, people getting married at 14 was the norm.
> 
> Just can't get worked up about this.  Especially when the people whining about it the loudest seem more concerned with the oil under the ground these people are standing on than the people themselves.
Click to expand...


How does this equate to kebab shops and grooming gangs in Rotherham?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you going to get on to the Blood Libels?
> 
> And the dastardly deeds of those evil Catholics cancels out the final perfect revelation of Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, i just point out that it's kind of stupid to say that their religion is worse than your religion.
> 
> frankly, all religion is bad.
> 
> But our problem with the ME isn't about their religion, it's about our dumb policies.  We picked up right where the Europeans left off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is anyone talking about 'worse than'? Christianity went through a reformation. No such thing happened with Islam, which is also a political and legal system.
> 
> As Lucy pointed out, pedophilia, or whatever you want to call it, is licensed under Islam. Witness the 'marriages'  of little girls to aged men.
> 
> That's how it is. It's different. Doesn't fit in with western values and norms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does US have so many child brides?
> Now I can see why you keep your opinions to yourself.
Click to expand...


Get off my neck, Tainant.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's why you find the rape of children amusing.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, it was hilarious because the whole community knew what these guys were.  That's how they got in the priesthood to start with... they shipped them off to seminary the minute they started singing show tunes.
> 
> And then acted all surprised when they hit on teenage boys (the point most of their sexual development was arrested.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show me where ANY Pope or ANY Roman Catholic text tells Roman Catholics that we all should agree to Paedophilia and child marriage, you show me ONE Papal Bull in HISTORY that has been issued which says that Paedophilia and child marriage is the OFFICIAL policy of Roman Catholicism....you cannot because there never has been a Papal Bull stating that.
> 
> The difference is that Roman Catholicism does not condone or say that sex with children is okay, Islam DOES condone and say sex with children is okay, Roman Catholicism does not approve State Sanctioned Paedophilia, Islam does, this is because in Islam to Muslim men Mohammed is held as being the ideal man, the role model they all emulate and adhere to the teachings of and Mohammed himself was a Paedophile:
Click to expand...

Catholics are the worst Paedos are institutional and when they get caught they hide the paedo and punish the victims.The Vatican is full of them.
Its a sick and evil cult.


----------



## Coyote

In the US, Larry Nassar molested and abused 160 young girls and now a boy has stepped forth as well.  With the collusion of multiple people higher up who covered it up or swept it under the carpet.  It is a horrible revelation that just keeps getting worse.

Around the world, human trafficking is a 99 billion dollar a year industry and growing fast.  20.9 million people are bought and sold a year into forced labor, servitude, sex trade.  2 million of those are children, mostly sold into the sex trade.  This is fueled by a new form of tourism in counties called sexual tourism in countries with few or no restrictions on the sex trade.   Source: Sex Trafficking Fact Sheet

The Atlantic has a map showing the worst countries for human trafficking:A Fascinating Map of the Worst Countries for Modern Slavery 

_China, Russia, and Uzbekistan have been named among the worst offenders when it comes to human trafficking, according to a State Department report released Wednesday, joining Iran, North Korea, Cuba, Sudan, and Zimbabwe on the bottom "tier" of the U.S. human trafficking rank._​
This is not a problem of religion, this is a worldwide problem driven by economics, from poverty that drives families to “sell” their daughters to the millions of dollars that can be made off them by traffickers and “tourists”.  It’s a sick sick world.

The only place religion enters into it, imo, with Rotherham grooming gangs, is the fact that the police were reluctant to act on it for fear of being labeled racist.  That should never have happened.


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's why you find the rape of children amusing.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, it was hilarious because the whole community knew what these guys were.  That's how they got in the priesthood to start with... they shipped them off to seminary the minute they started singing show tunes.
> 
> And then acted all surprised when they hit on teenage boys (the point most of their sexual development was arrested.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show me where ANY Pope or ANY Roman Catholic text tells Roman Catholics that we all should agree to Paedophilia and child marriage, you show me ONE Papal Bull in HISTORY that has been issued which says that Paedophilia and child marriage is the OFFICIAL policy of Roman Catholicism....you cannot because there never has been a Papal Bull stating that.
> 
> The difference is that Roman Catholicism does not condone or say that sex with children is okay, Islam DOES condone and say sex with children is okay, Roman Catholicism does not approve State Sanctioned Paedophilia, Islam does, this is because in Islam to Muslim men Mohammed is held as being the ideal man, the role model they all emulate and adhere to the teachings of and Mohammed himself was a Paedophile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Catholics are the worst Paedos are institutional and when they get caught they hide the paedo and punish the victims.The Vatican is full of them.
> Its a sick and evil cult.
Click to expand...


I have a lot of issues with the Catholic religion, from the horrible way they treated unwed mothers, the Magdalene Laundries, the “homes” where the children were born and often died young of malnutrition and disease.  One in fact where a huge number of bones were discovered buried in an unused septic system.  The cover up of the pedo priest scandal is continuing to to unravel.  BUT Catholics around the world are outraged and angry about this and demanding something be done.  This is absolutely not acceptable to the majority of Catholics.  I think religion can attract perverts.  They are hoping for absolution, yet placed in close proximity to potential victims.


----------



## saveliberty

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Lucy pointed out, pedophilia, or whatever you want to call it, is licensed under Islam. Witness the 'marriages' of little girls to aged men.
> 
> That's how it is. It's different. Doesn't fit in with western values and norms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here's the thing.  In some states in this country, you can marry as young as 14.   Up until the 19th century, people getting married at 14 was the norm.
> 
> Just can't get worked up about this.  Especially when the people whining about it the loudest seem more concerned with the oil under the ground these people are standing on than the people themselves.
Click to expand...


They also lived a shorter life moron.


----------



## saveliberty

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you going to get on to the Blood Libels?
> 
> And the dastardly deeds of those evil Catholics cancels out the final perfect revelation of Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, i just point out that it's kind of stupid to say that their religion is worse than your religion.
> 
> frankly, all religion is bad.
> 
> But our problem with the ME isn't about their religion, it's about our dumb policies.  We picked up right where the Europeans left off.
Click to expand...


Left alone Muslims simply turn on other Islamic sects.  Your point is dull.


----------



## saveliberty

Coyote said:


> I have a lot of issues with the Catholic religion, from the horrible way they treated unwed mothers, the Magdalene Laundries, the “homes” where the children were born and often died young of malnutrition and disease.  One in fact where a huge number of bones were discovered buried in an unused septic system.  The cover up of the pedo priest scandal is continuing to to unravel.  BUT Catholics around the world are outraged and angry about this and demanding something be done.  This is absolutely not acceptable to the majority of Catholics.  I think religion can attract perverts.  They are hoping for absolution, yet placed in close proximity to potential victims.



I guess you can ignore all the Catholic orphanages run by nuns for centuries, hospitals, clinics, homeless shelters and a whole host of other missions.  Very possible given your ability to ignore Muslims throwing gays from roofs, RAPE, killing Christians and public executions of females deemed sinful.


----------



## saveliberty

Yes I am here, deal with it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's why you find the rape of children amusing.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, it was hilarious because the whole community knew what these guys were.  That's how they got in the priesthood to start with... they shipped them off to seminary the minute they started singing show tunes.
> 
> And then acted all surprised when they hit on teenage boys (the point most of their sexual development was arrested.)
Click to expand...


What does this have to do with the subject? If you want to discuss Catholic priests, by all means, start a thread for it. No need to disrupt this one.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

saveliberty said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you going to get on to the Blood Libels?
> 
> And the dastardly deeds of those evil Catholics cancels out the final perfect revelation of Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, i just point out that it's kind of stupid to say that their religion is worse than your religion.
> 
> frankly, all religion is bad.
> 
> But our problem with the ME isn't about their religion, it's about our dumb policies.  We picked up right where the Europeans left off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left alone Muslims simply turn on other Islamic sects.  Your point is dull.
Click to expand...

And, of course, as these defenders of Muslim rape know fully well, Mohommad instructed his followers to rape the women of the nonIslamic lands as they invaded. It's right there in the Hadiths where the men were reluctant to rape, but Mohammad instructs them to do it in front of the women's husbands.

Of course, any person so depraved as to think the rape of children is actually funny will just ignore the facts and proceed with their agenda.


----------



## saveliberty

Usually this is where the tards abandon a thread and start one just like it, thinking there will be different results.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Roman Catholic, my family have been Roman Catholic since the 5th Century during Pope Celestine I he became Pope in 422AD, our family archives state that we joined the Roman Church in 424AD so that is 1,591 years we are Roman Catholic so we know all about the Anti-Catholic happenings and persecutions throughout history and many of my Ancestors experienced these situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know what, Catholics have done a lot more fucked up things than Muslims have done. Inquisitions, crusades, burning heretics and witches.  all manner of screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that Roman Catholicism does not condone or say that sex with children is okay, Islam DOES condone and say sex with children is okay, Roman Catholicism does not approve State Sanctioned Paedophilia, Islam does, this is because in Islam to Muslim men Mohammed is held as being the ideal man, the role model they all emulate and adhere to the teachings of and Mohammed himself was a Paedophile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, except the Catholic Church took priests they KNEW were pedophiles and moved them from parish to parish without warning anyone or local law enforcement, and they did this for decades.  So you can go on with your slanders of Islam, but I seem to remember something about glass houses and not throwing stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an Islamophobe, I have no Phobia of Islam I just do not agree that Islam is compatible with Western values. Leftists have this bizarro love in with Islam without knowing basically anything about Islam, but it's okay because if the SHTF the Islamists will soon throw all the Leftist Useful Idiots off the rooftops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Scary Muslims.  The Jews and Oil Companies said so, and you can totally trust them.
> 
> Here's the thing.  Our problem with Islam is not that their belief in a Magic Sky Pixie is any less silly than your belief in a magic sky pixie. It's because we've spent the last 40 years invading, occupying or bombing 17 Islamic nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> All situations everywhere on this planet throughout history illustrate that Islam only offers one of two things reducing previously advanced nations into Shit Holes or reducing half of a nations peoples ie. women to the status of Third Class Oppressed with minimal rights, of course Leftists being stupid cannot comprehend why we on the Right call you Useful Idiots for your Muslim pets, you insist you are pro-LGBTQ, pro-Women's Rights etc your Muslim pets are fanatically anti-LGBTQ and fanatically anti-Women's Rights, you know this on some subconscious level but chose to put your head in the sand and instead scream that people on the Right are bigots because that fits your simplistic agenda and is easier for you to spew your Talking Points Memos about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's easy to call you bigots because you do what bigots do. You generalize, you don't really speak from any knowledge, and it's doubtful any of you know any Muslims personally.
> 
> But here's the thing. It's really not any of our business. If the people in those countries want to rise up and have a more secular society (which they have done in Turkey and Indonesia) more power to them. But when we try to go in there and impose OUR values, we just fuck things up. Feminism is nifty, but not at the point of gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could use Lebanon as just one example of the result of Islam taking control of a previously Western-type modern nation in the Middle East and reducing it to a Shit Hole:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are going to give the Zionists a complete pass on how they contributed to that problem by arming the Chrisitans, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation that you had to go all the way back in history to Lucrezia Borgia just illustrates the desperation of the Anti-Christian bigots and Pro-Islam Propagandists, you cannot find anything modern to compare so you have to go back to the 15th/16th Century.
> 
> The thread Topic is not about Christians, Roman Catholics, Judaism, Jews, the thread Topic is about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> I think we have all responded adequately to you, Tommy and Coyote attempting a thread derailment in your fanatical pursuit to deflect away from Muslims and Islam, I now suggest that we all IGNORE ANY subsequent comments that you, Tommy and Coyote post that references Christians, Roman Catholics, Judaism, Jews etc and from now on we will only be responding to anything that is about the thread Topic of Muslims and Islam. We all will remain On Topic.
> 
> If you want to rant about Christians, Roman Catholics, Judaism, Jews then you or Tommy or Coyote start your own thread about it, I'm sure the three of you can confer together to construct a Group OP on your Deflected Topic of Choice ie. ANYTHING but Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In one recent thread, in order to show her support for Islamic rape, coyote kept demanding that people talk about the Amish, instead.
> 
> It's nice to see a mod actually telling people to stay on topic instead of demanding they don't.
Click to expand...


Not sure why someone would use Amish as an example, in general the Amish are placid like the Quakers are, I am not aware of any Amish Gangs grooming children to Gang Rape, I am not aware of any Amish Suicide Bombers or them getting vehicles to mow innocent people down or burning peoples alive or cutting peoples heads off or dissolving peoples in vats of acid or advocating Female Genital Mutilation etc.


----------



## saveliberty

Did anyone cover the possibility of more reported rapes, even though the total number may be the same?  I would also be interested in knowing what races the victims were.  If it is across the board or specific races.  Perhaps Muslim women are reporting more rapes?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Thread cleaned from the point of my posted warning above about staying on topic. Do NOT make me come back in here because someone is going off topic again. *

*This is for EVERY member posting in THIS thread. *

*The Amish and Catholics are NOT what this topic is about. If you can't stay on topic, STAY OUT!*


----------



## saveliberty

Read the OP article and find it strange the police can't find any type of pattern.  Of course they might have to arrest themselves for hate speech if it is Muslims.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

saveliberty said:


> Read the OP article and find it strange the police can't find any type of pattern.  Of course they might have to arrest themselves for hate speech if it is Muslims.




Breaking News!

British police just returned from their annual meeting at Weymouth beach, and just held a press conference to announce that they couldn't find any sand.


----------



## saveliberty

Dogmaphobe said:


> Breaking News!
> 
> British police just returned from their annual meeting at Weymouth beach, and just held a press conference to announce that they found no sand.



Normally I would go with well the sand is stuck up their butt crack, but we are to stay on topic now.

Obviously the police took reports and it should contain the names of the victims, locations of the rapes, times and a host of other data.  It would seem some sort of pattern would emerge.


----------



## saveliberty

Commissioner Dick appeared unwilling to accept that there was any racial or cultural angle to the fact that some 84 per cent of groomers have turned out to be Muslims of South Asian extraction, and their victims overwhelmingly non-Muslim — prompting fears that the authorities are still bound by the same politically correct dogma which stopped crimes from being investigated in cities like Rotherham and Rochdale for years.

The problem of rape in London is not expected to improve any time soon, with a spokesman for the Metropolitan Police saying the force expects numbers to continue rising for the next two to five years.

Police 'Don't Know' Why Rape Is up 20 Per Cent in Sadiq Khan's London

Hmmm...no idea why it is happening, but expect it to drop in two to five years.  Sounds like they have a pretty good idea what is up.


----------



## saveliberty

I did not call the Commissioner Dick.  Somehow he does seem an odd choice for a news report on rape.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

saveliberty said:


> Commissioner Dick appeared unwilling to accept that there was any racial or cultural angle to the fact that some 84 per cent of groomers have turned out to be Muslims of South Asian extraction, and their victims overwhelmingly non-Muslim — prompting fears that the authorities are still bound by the same politically correct dogma which stopped crimes from being investigated in cities like Rotherham and Rochdale for years.
> 
> The problem of rape in London is not expected to improve any time soon, with a spokesman for the Metropolitan Police saying the force expects numbers to continue rising for the next two to five years.
> 
> Police 'Don't Know' Why Rape Is up 20 Per Cent in Sadiq Khan's London
> 
> Hmmm...no idea why it is happening, but expect it to drop in two to five years.  Sounds like they have a pretty good idea what is up.



In a time of universal deceit, telling the truth is a revolutionary act.


----------



## Tilly

saveliberty said:


> Did anyone cover the possibility of more reported rapes, even though the total number may be the same?  I would also be interested in knowing what races the victims were.  If it is across the board or specific races.  Perhaps Muslim women are reporting more rapes?


The police said the rise couldn’t be accounted for by increased reporting, and that they couldn’t ‘understand’ the increase. 
I’m sure if they just asked a few people off the street, they’d be able to help, but ‘understanding’ in this case would probably be deemed a hate crime.


----------



## Tilly

saveliberty said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News!
> 
> British police just returned from their annual meeting at Weymouth beach, and just held a press conference to announce that they found no sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I would go with well the sand is stuck up their butt crack, but we are to stay on topic now.
> 
> Obviously the police took reports and it should contain the names of the victims, locations of the rapes, times and a host of other data.  It would seem some sort of pattern would emerge.
Click to expand...

It took the nearly two decades for them to acknowledge the ‘pattern’ so obvious in the grooming paedo rape gangs, and of course they made young girls who were victims of rape and sex trafficking feel like racists and told them not to mention the ethnicity of the perps, and they are still trying to find excuses.  I guess we might know more about this current puzzling phenomena around 2040.


----------



## Tilly

saveliberty said:


> Commissioner Dick appeared unwilling to accept that there was any racial or cultural angle to the fact that some 84 per cent of groomers have turned out to be Muslims of South Asian extraction, and their victims overwhelmingly non-Muslim — prompting fears that the authorities are still bound by the same politically correct dogma which stopped crimes from being investigated in cities like Rotherham and Rochdale for years.
> 
> The problem of rape in London is not expected to improve any time soon, with a spokesman for the Metropolitan Police saying the force expects numbers to continue rising for the next two to five years.
> 
> Police 'Don't Know' Why Rape Is up 20 Per Cent in Sadiq Khan's London
> 
> Hmmm...no idea why it is happening, but expect it to drop in two to five years.  Sounds like they have a pretty good idea what is up.


Exactly! They have no idea why it’s happening but know for how long they expect it to continue.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call the Commissioner Dick.  Somehow he does seem an odd choice for a news report on rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Cressida Dick is a woman you thick bastard.
Click to expand...

She’s also incompetent, you fat twat.


----------



## Tilly

Nail on the head.

*Muslims in UK living ‘as if still in countries like Saudi Arabia and Pakistan’*
By CRAIG WOODHOUSE
13th January 2016, 9:59 am

Updated: 6th April 2016, 10:03 am


YEARS of “do-what-you-want” multiculturalism was blamed for the rise of
Islamic Sharia courts and the Rotherham sex abuse scandal yesterday.

Dr Rumy Hasan launched a scathing attack in Parliament on the right-on
policies of successive governments.

He claimed the “do-what-you-want” and “laissez-faire” nature had let
communities *live as if they were still in countries like Saudi Arabia and Pakistan.*

*The University of Sussex lecturer argued that gangs of mostly Pakistani
Muslim-background men raping young girls in UK towns was an “inevitable consequence”.*

Dr Hasan said: “The authorities in towns and cities — Rochdale, Rotherham, Oxford, Oldham, Birmingham — kept quiet because they were embarrassed.”


Muslims in UK living 'as if still in countries like Saudi Arabia and Pakistan'


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> I guess we might know more about this current puzzling phenomena around 2040.




I don't know about that.

The way things are going, by 2040 your text books will be teaching that you are an Islamic republic, and you have never been anything BUT an Islamic republic.

Those who control the present controls the past, you know.


----------



## Tilly

Yep. There’s no issue with respect for women is Islam.

*Yes, boys, you CAN have sex slaves: Outrage as British Muslim cleric at mosque where Cardiff jihadis were radicalised tells teenagers that 'captives' are permissible under Islam in vile sermon


A hardline Muslim preacher suspected of radicalising three British jihadis told teenage disciples that it is ‘permissible’ under Islam to have sex slaves.

Ali Hammuda, an Imam at a Cardiff mosque where three young jihadis from the city worshipped before travelling to Syria to join Islamic State, also told the group of boys as young as 13 that the ‘day of judgment is close’ – a key part of IS’s warped propaganda.

The revelations come amid heightened fears over the Islamist terror threat in the UK in the wake of the bloody attacks in France.

Hammuda is still preaching at the same mosque, two years after the three ‘Cardiff jihadis’ – Nasser Muthana and Reyaad Khan, then 20, and Muthana’s younger brother Aseel, then 17 – left for Syria in 2014.



Read more: British Muslim cleric tells boys they can have sex slaves | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*


----------



## Tilly

Still don’t ‘understand’ what could be going on here? Lol.


*‘Imams promote grooming rings’, Muslim leader claims*

*The Oxford grooming ring was promoted by imams who encourage followers to think white women deserve to be “punished”, an Islamic leader has claimed. *




The guest house was linked to the Oxford sex gang. Left to right, top: Akhtar Dogar, Anjum Dogar, Kamar Jamil, Assad Hussain. Bottom: Mohammed Karrar, Bassam Karrar and Zeeshan Ahmed Photo: PA

By Hayley Dixon

10:33AM BST 16 May 2013


*Dr Taj Hargey, imam of the Oxford Islamic Congregation, said race and religion were inextricably linked to the recent spate of grooming rings in which Muslim men have targeted under-age white girls. *

Earlier this week seven members of a child sex ring from Oxford were found guilty of *forcing under age girls to commit acts of "extreme depravity". *

Their victims, aged between 11 and 15, were groomed and plied with alcohol and drugs before being sexually assaulted and forced into prostitution. They targeted "out of control" teenagers. 

Dr Hargey said that the case brought shame on the city and the community and is a set back for cross community harmony. 

But worse still is the refusal to face up to its realities, he wrote in the Daily Mail.

*The activities of the Oxford sex ring are “bound up with religion and race” because all the men - though of different nationalities - were Muslim and they “deliberately targeted vulnerable white girls, whom they appeared to regard as 'easy meat', to use one of their revealing, racist phrases”, Dr Hargey said. *

*That attitude has been promoted by religious leaders, he believes. “*On one level, most imams in the UK are simply using their puritanical sermons to promote the wearing of the hijab and even the burka among their female adherents. But the dire result can be the brutish misogyny we see in the Oxford sex ring.” ..


...To pretend it is not a problem is the Islamic community is “ideological denial”, Dr Hargey said. 

“But then part of the reason this scandal happened at all is precisely because of such politically correct thinking. *All the agencies of the state, including the police, the social services and the care system, seemed eager to ignore the sickening exploitation that was happening before their eyes. 

“Terrified of accusations of racism, desperate not to undermine the official creed of cultural diversity, they took no action against obvious abuse.”..
*
People tiptoe around the issues and refuse to discuss the problems exposed by the scandals such as those “from Rochdale to Oxford, and Telford to Derby”, he wrote. 

The men were allowed, he said, to come and go from care homes by the authorities, *and if the situation had been reversed with gangs of white men preying on Muslim teenagers ”the state's agencies would have acted with greater alacrity.”..*
*
The men are taught that women are “second-class citizens, little more than chattels or possessions over whom they have absolute authority," he claims in the column. 

“The view of some Islamic preachers towards white women can be appalling. They encourage their followers to believe that these women are habitually promiscuous, decadent, and sleazy — sins which are made all the worse by the fact that they are kaffurs or non-believers. 

“Their dress code, from miniskirts to sleeveless tops, is deemed to reflect their impure and immoral outlook. According to this mentality, these white women deserve to be punished for their behaviour by being exploited and degraded.” 

Such cases can only be prevented in the future if Britain abandons the blinkers of political correctness, he concludes.


'Imams promote grooming rings', Muslim leader claims*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

saveliberty said:


> I did not call the Commissioner Dick.  Somehow he does seem an odd choice for a news report on rape.



Cressida Dick a woman who wishes she was a man with a Dick, she's a Carpet Muncher and does not like actual dick. 











Cressida Dick - Wikipedia


----------



## saveliberty

Lucy Hamilton said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call the Commissioner Dick.  Somehow he does seem an odd choice for a news report on rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cressida Dick a woman who wishes she was a man with a Dick, she's a Carpet Muncher and does not like actual dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cressida Dick - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


So... I stand by my prior post.  

It would be nice if she came out of the closet and told the truth behind Muslim rapes in London.


----------



## Tilly

saveliberty said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call the Commissioner Dick.  Somehow he does seem an odd choice for a news report on rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cressida Dick a woman who wishes she was a man with a Dick, she's a Carpet Muncher and does not like actual dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cressida Dick - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... I stand by my prior post.
> 
> It would be nice if she came out of the closet and told the truth behind Muslim rapes in London.
Click to expand...

Ain’t gonna happen. I doubt Mayor Khan appointed her for her honesty, it certainly wasn’t for her abilities.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call the Commissioner Dick.  Somehow he does seem an odd choice for a news report on rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cressida Dick a woman who wishes she was a man with a Dick, she's a Carpet Muncher and does not like actual dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cressida Dick - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... I stand by my prior post.
> 
> It would be nice if she came out of the closet and told the truth behind Muslim rapes in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain’t gonna happen. I doubt Mayor Khan appointed her for her honesty, it certainly wasn’t for her abilities.
Click to expand...

Shortest interview in history. 

Khan - "can you be a complete toady for Islam?"

Dick - "you betcha"

Khan - "hired!"


----------



## Scamp

England needs more goats. It would save some women from rape...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sees 20% rise in rape reports in a year, police say “we don’t understand the causes”
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is, as is obvious, finished.
> 
> 
> 
> After the grooming scandal and cover up they still will not blame Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor dumb lambs.
> What on earth could be the cause?
> They must have missed the increase in rapes in all the other culturally enriched European cities.
Click to expand...


The horror and depravity does not end does it? I have been in my emails and noticed a friend sent the below to me last night.

The below article is very difficult to read it is sickening and depravity of new levels, the Beta Cuck Faggot British Traitor police who allow this to continue and this is in many cases and not just the below but those police should be executed, to know that children are being repeatedly raped and abused by feral Kebab human filth and to allow the abuse to continue means that they are COMPLICIT in the rape and abuse of children and the police should be executed along with the perpetrators.































^^^^ Instead of the British taxpayers paying to have these monsters in prison both should be fed alive to wild pigs.






Here is the rest of the article:

Paedophile grandfather sold children for sex in Telford house | Daily Mail Online


----------

